# Battlefield 3: Origin sorgt für miese Amazon-Bewertungen - "Spionage", "Bundestrojaner" und mehr



## TheKhoaNguyen (27. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Origin sorgt für miese Amazon-Bewertungen - "Spionage", "Bundestrojaner" und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Origin sorgt für miese Amazon-Bewertungen - "Spionage", "Bundestrojaner" und mehr


----------



## SchumiFan99 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wieder nur BF3.PC Games Redaktuere was bezahlt man euch eigentlich als Bestechung damit ihr das Spiel hier so hochpuscht.


----------



## Yojinj (27. Oktober 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Wieder nur BF3.PC Games Redaktuere was bezahlt man euch eigentlich als Bestechung damit ihr das Spiel hier so hochpuscht.


 
Es ist zwar BF3, aber ob dieser Artikel als "Hochpushen" eingestuft werden kann ist fraglich.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (27. Oktober 2011)

Tja das hat sich EA selbst bekackt ! Da haben sie einen Kunden weniger "! mir egal zock eh lieber Skyrim ^_^ mfg Cry3


----------



## IMeise (27. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja schön und gut, das Origin in der Kritik steht, aber dann eine Petition über Facebook starten? Das ist so, als würde man den Teufel durch Beelzebub ersetzen ...


----------



## X3niC (27. Oktober 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Wieder nur BF3.PC Games Redaktuere was bezahlt man euch eigentlich als Bestechung damit ihr das Spiel hier so hochpuscht.


 Dann lese es halt nicht....
Btt: Origin ist nicht so schlimm wie alle tun...Die meisten von denen gehen ins Forum flamen ein bisschen und starten währenddessen Battlefield 3


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

na was haben die bei ea gedacht?
dass alle user nur 14 jahre alte kids sind die einfach alles mit sich machen lassen

ea hat richtig danach gebettelt


----------



## absztrakkt (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde sowas echt ....
Es ist bekannt,dass man Origin drauf haben muss und wer damit nicht klar kommt soll einfach mal die Fr*** halten und das Spiel nicht kaufen.

Origin spiegelt nun mal nicht das eigentliche Spiel wider und das Spiel sollte nun mal nicht wegen Origin bewertet werden.

Naja...Leute ham sich ja auch mal über Steam beschwert.


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Dann lese es halt nicht....
> Btt: Origin ist nicht so schlimm wie alle tun...Die meisten von denen gehen ins Forum flamen ein bisschen und starten währenddessen Battlefield 3


 
du sprichst höchstens nur von dir selber


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Piratenpartei hat dazu sogar eine Pressemitteilung veröffentlicht: Klick

Auch andere Seiten und Medien berichten schon darüber:

web.de z.B: Klick

Das Ganze kam dadurch zu stande, dass eure Konkurrenz (die Gamestar) einen Anwalt dazu befragt hat, der das Ganze mal durchleuchtet hat und dieser hat gesagt, dass vieles in den AGB gegen deutsches Recht verstoßen würde: Klick

Daraufhin hat sich eine Art Widerstand im Internet gebildet und viele wollen jetzt dafür sorgen, dass EA den Blödsinn unterlässt.

Und mal ehrlich: Sie haben auch vollkommen recht. Dieser ganze Wahn mit den ganzen Plattformen, Überwachungen und so weiter, das geht mittlerweile deutlich zu weit.
Weil bei Origin z.B. geht alles noch eine Stufe weiter. Da wird deine komplette Platte abgescannt, also auch deine Bilder-Ordner und was auch immer.


----------



## Lion2k7 (27. Oktober 2011)

Google, Apple, Facebook oder EA. Alle "spionieren" und sammeln Daten über Nutzer. ^^


----------



## shanert (27. Oktober 2011)

Steam & Co. scannen aber nicht deine privaten Daten wie den Browserverlauf oder gar den Cache. Das finde ich persönlich auch eine absolute Sauerei.


----------



## haep2 (27. Oktober 2011)

Na und?
Das leidige Thema mit den Amazon Bewertungen kennen wir doch alle schon von Steam und dem Ubi Launcher. Hält die Leute trotzdem nicht vom Kauf ab.


----------



## Fischkop (27. Oktober 2011)

Das lustige ist das manche bei Facebook sind und dann über Origin jammern^^

Ist das selbe wie bei Steam eben, Panikmache bis geht nicht mehr


----------



## tryffel (27. Oktober 2011)

Ey, da machen die nen extrem geniales Spiel, was (zumindest im Multiplayer) neue Maßstäbe setzt, und dann versauen die es sich durch so einen Dreck wie Origin.
Ich bin mittlerweile echt ins Zweifeln geraten, ob ich es mir nun hole.


----------



## jpEg (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs letzte Woche auch abbestellt.
Aber die Amazonbewertungen bringen sowieso nichts. Es werden es genug Leute kaufen.
Die ganzen Innenstädte und Bahnhöfe sind mit BF3 Werbung zugekleistert


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

Google, Apple, Facebook oder EA. Alle "spionieren" und sammeln Daten über Nutzer. ^^ 




stimmt 
und deswegen nutze ich denn ganzen schwachsin nicht


----------



## Schisshase (27. Oktober 2011)

98% aller Rezensionen bei Amazon kann man eh in der Pfeife Rauchen, egal ob Bücher, Musik, Filme oder Spiele. Sind aber wenigstens amüsant.


----------



## Diezel (27. Oktober 2011)

mit dem hardware scan oder der ip speicherung haben glaube ich die wenigsten von uns ein problem (macht andere software auch), dafür aber mit dem rest.

so wie am anfang der eula erst die rede von ea software ist und weiter unten auf eimal von sämtlichen anderen anwendungen die zum schutz der ea "rechte" einen scan "benötigen".
oder etwa das recht von anderen unternehmen daten über eigene kunden erhalten, zusammenfügen und ein richtiges dossier zu erstellen.
dazu noch andere feine sachen.
wer die origin eula durchgelesen hat weiss was ich meine.

das geht mir persöhnlich einfach zu weit.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (27. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Piratenpartei hat dazu sogar eine Pressemitteilung veröffentlicht: Klick
> 
> Auch andere Seiten und Medien berichten schon darüber:
> 
> ...




Hä hat PCGames etwa deine Links geändert und auf die eigene Homepage geändert??????? 
Der Laden hier dreht so langsam echt durch!!

Update:
... komisch, jetzt geht es auf einmal.... vorhin haben mich alle Links zum PCGames Post zu dem Thema gebracht...


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> mit dem hardware scan oder der ip speicherung haben glaube ich die wenigsten von uns ein problem (macht andere software auch), dafür aber mit dem rest.
> 
> so wie am anfang der eula erst die rede von ea software ist und weiter unten auf eimal von sämtlichen anderen anwendungen die zum schutz der ea "rechte" einen scan "benötigen".
> oder etwa das recht von anderen unternehmen daten über eigene kunden erhalten, zusammenfügen und ein richtiges dossier zu erstellen.
> ...


 
nicht nur dir alter


----------



## SerbianBoii (27. Oktober 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> Google, Apple, Facebook oder EA. Alle "spionieren" und sammeln Daten über Nutzer. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
du bist auch so schon in Dateien auch wenn du selbst nirgends registriert bist  sobald auch nur ein freund von dir dort angemeldet ist und deine email gespeichert hat oder irgendeine addy... bist du in einer kartei


----------



## devflash (27. Oktober 2011)

Ok Origin ist scheiße, aber es dauert vllt. 1 Stunde sein System so neu einzurichten das sie ein scheiß bei einem erfassen können, da verschwende ich mehr Zeit mit Dingen deren Sinn die Menschheit nie erkennen wird. 

Und für ein Game wie BF3 kann man das durchaus machen!


----------



## Draikore (27. Oktober 2011)

Facebook lässt grüßen, nur keiner beschwert sich, also würde ich mal sagen alle die bei Facebook angemeldet sind: Backen halten!

Informiert euch mal über Facebook und was die alles dürfen und was mit euren Bildern gemacht wird bzw. wer Recht dran hat.

P.S.: Das seit nicht nur Ihr. Macht euch mal gedanken, IHR FACEBOOK-USER und hört auch über Origin rumzuheulen.


----------



## DerElfenritter (27. Oktober 2011)

Berechtigt, Battlefield 3 ansich ist geil, zumindestens der Multiplayer, Origin gehört indirekt auch dazu, da es als Pflicht gilt ansonsten kann man das Spiel net zocken, also darf es auch mit in die Bewertung fließen.

Wenigstens versucht sich wieder ne kleine Masse durchzusetzen und zu boykottieren, wird sich trotzdem nix ändern weil die Mehrheit sich blenden lässt, deswegen ist dich son Plattform wie Facebook erfolgreich. 

Im Prinzip kann man Datenspionage extremst verringen indem man gewiße Sachen beachtet und einige Optionen umstellt. 

Aber wer hat schon heute lust mal eben nen paar Minuten zu investieren und sowas zu machen, keiner, das nutzen die Konzerne aus.

Origin ködern sie nun mit sämtlichen neuen Spielen an, da ist verzicht für einige schwer und die viele Wissen nichtmal was sie zustimmen weil lange Texte eh übersprungen werden, wird schon nichts schlimmes dabei sein


----------



## NinjaWursti (27. Oktober 2011)

devflash schrieb:


> Ok Origin ist scheiße, aber es dauert vllt. 1 Stunde sein System so neu einzurichten das sie ein scheiß bei einem erfassen können, da verschwende ich mehr Zeit mit Dingen deren Sinn die Menschheit nie erkennen wird.
> 
> Und für ein Game wie BF3 kann man das durchaus machen!


 Explain? Mit Sandbox oder gleich eine neue Partition mit nur Origins drauf?


----------



## LordNycon82 (27. Oktober 2011)

SCHEISS ORIGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Durch den schrott kann ich das game nicht mal installieren!!!! Produkt code eingegeben und auf gehangen!!!! NEU Start!!!  Jetzt ist der Key vergeben!!! Super!!! und ich kann mich nicht mal mehr origin einloggen!!! Was fürn scheiss!!!! FUCK OFF ORIGIN!!!! Miese Bastarde!!!!!!


----------



## heinz-otto (27. Oktober 2011)

absztrakkt schrieb:


> INaja...Leute ham sich ja auch mal über Steam beschwert.





Lion2k7 schrieb:


> Google, Apple, Facebook oder EA. Alle "spionieren" und sammeln Daten über Nutzer. ^^


 Die Tatsache dass alle anderen Anbieter das auch machen, macht die Sache nicht besser und ist keine Legalisierung dafür. Mich trifft die ganze Sache wenig, weil mich BF3 nicht wirklich interessiert. Aber ich finde es gut, wenn sich die Konsumenten gegen den Druck der Konzerne wehren. Das Recht seine Kritik zu äußern sollte jeder nutzen dürfen. Obs wirklich was #ndert, ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Aber man darf sich auch nicht einfach alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (27. Oktober 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> Google, Apple, Facebook. Alle "spionieren" und sammeln Daten über Nutzer. ^^



Aber scannen deinen Platte nicht, wie bei Origin. Das ist der Unterschied !!!


----------



## lex23 (27. Oktober 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren, ich habe bisher noch nicht gelesen, dass es wirklich mit Sandboxie funktioniert.


----------



## Para911 (27. Oktober 2011)

LordNycon82 schrieb:


> SCHEISS ORIGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Durch den schrott kann ich das game nicht mal installieren!!!! Produkt code eingegeben und auf gehangen!!!! NEU Start!!!  Jetzt ist der Key vergeben!!! Super!!! und ich kann mich nicht mal mehr origin einloggen!!! Was fürn scheiss!!!! FUCK OFF ORIGIN!!!! Miese Bastarde!!!!!!


 
Wow, so viel Ignoranz...weisst du eigentlich, warum EA einen Support mit Live-Chat eingerichtet hat?


@Rest
Alle beschweren sich nur über Origin. Wer von denen hat sich denn mal angeguckt, was Windows alles spioniert, oder die 2Millionen Browser-Extensions und andere Anwendungen, die ja scheinbar alle komplett sauber sein MÜSSEN, beschwert sich ja keiner drüber? (*hust* Steam, iTunes, ICQ, Skype etc. *hust*)
Die ganzen Kritiker haben scheinbar eh keine Ahnung von dem, was sie reden. Am besten noch nen schönes Facebook Profil und irgendwo im Keller noch nen Schüler/Studi VZ Profil, und bei Origin rumheulen. Ja ne, is klar.


----------



## soldier1990 (27. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt mich stört es überhaupt nicht und mit firefox komm ich super schnell auf die server


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (27. Oktober 2011)

LordNycon82 schrieb:


> SCHEISS ORIGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Durch den schrott kann ich das game nicht mal installieren!!!! Produkt code eingegeben und auf gehangen!!!! NEU Start!!!  Jetzt ist der Key vergeben!!! Super!!! und ich kann mich nicht mal mehr origin einloggen!!! Was fürn scheiss!!!! FUCK OFF ORIGIN!!!! Miese Bastarde!!!!!!


 
Du redest Schwachsinn. Du kommst nur zur Keyeingabe wenn du bei Origin eingeloggt bist, und wenn du eingeloggt warst dann ist der Key jetzt auf deinen Account registriert.


----------



## devfx (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja klar...





> Regt euch bloss nicht auf



Genau diese Ignoranz trifft man heute in jedem Teil der Gesellschaft. Hier gehts nicht um BF3 hier gehts um Leute die sich gegen etwas auflehnen das wenn man genau drüber nachdenkt (die denen es egal ist nicht weiterlesen bitte) nicht nur gesetzlich fragwürdig ist sonder in jeder anderen Weise auch!


----------



## Skaty12 (27. Oktober 2011)

LordNycon82 schrieb:


> SCHEISS ORIGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Durch den schrott kann ich das game nicht mal installieren!!!! Produkt code eingegeben und auf gehangen!!!! NEU Start!!!  Jetzt ist der Key vergeben!!! Super!!! und ich kann mich nicht mal mehr origin einloggen!!! Was fürn scheiss!!!! FUCK OFF ORIGIN!!!! Miese Bastarde!!!!!!


 Deinem Post nach zu urteilen bist du wohl auch eher der Codler...
Aber schon mal mit Support versucht? Wenn nicht, tu das.

BTT: Mir is das echt furzegal ob Origin jetzt weiß ob meine Grafikkarte diese und jene ist, oder das Teil meine Daten auspioniert, ist eh nichts wichtiges drauf. Weiß eh nicht was die mit den Daten machen wollen. Mir noch mehr Werbung schicken? Alles im Spam Ordner und fertig.


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ja immer noch dafür, dass man bei Amazon ein Produkt nur dann bewerten können sollte, wenn man es bei Amazon bestellt hat. Das verhindert solche Hasspostings und gibt am Ende eine realistischere Bewertung - klar: das hieße auch, dass gamestop, Mediamarkt, etc. Kunden dann nicht mehr bewerten können, aber der Wert der am Ende rauskommt wäre dem Produkt eher angemessen, als das hier...Siehe auch AC2, Splinter Cell:Conv., MW2, etc., etc.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (27. Oktober 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> Google, Apple, Facebook oder EA. Alle "spionieren" und sammeln Daten über Nutzer. ^^
> 
> stimmt
> und deswegen nutze ich denn ganzen schwachsin nicht



Du nutzt also Google nicht? Und deswegen wähnst du dich auf der sicheren Seite? Hahahaha.
Sorry, aber darüber kann ich nur lachen, denn das ist ein wenig naiv gedacht. Wenn du wirklich nicht willst,
daß irgendwas von dir im Netz gespeichert, ausgewertet oder weiter verkauft wird, dann gibt es nur einen Weg: den Stecker ziehen!
Ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen, aber ich gehe davon aus, daß sogar auf dieser Seite eine Auswertung und Datenaufzeichnung statt findet.
Und das macht ja auch Sinn, denn wie sonst soll PCGames herausfinden, wer was warum wielange anguckt, usw.
Es gibt allerdings auch Wege, der Sammelwut einen kleinen Dämpfer zu verpassen.
Cookies im Browser mit dem Programmende löschen lassen zum Beispiel. Oder die Chronik und den ganzen Kram deaktivieren.
Im Fall von Origin nützt das jedoch wenig, das gebe ich gern zu. Auch kann ich die ganze Aufregung gut verstehen.
Allerdings ist es mir persönlich egal, ob EA jetzt "weiß", welche Hardware ich hab oder wann ich auf youpron bin.


----------



## Chazer (27. Oktober 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Facebook lässt grüßen, nur keiner beschwert sich, also würde ich mal sagen alle die bei Facebook angemeldet sind: Backen halten!
> 
> Informiert euch mal über Facebook und was die alles dürfen und was mit euren Bildern gemacht wird bzw. wer Recht dran hat.
> 
> P.S.: Das seit nicht nur Ihr. Macht euch mal gedanken, IHR FACEBOOK-USER und hört auch über Origin rumzuheulen.


 
Stell mal nicht alle in eine Ecke . . .


----------



## Deewee (27. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn man Spiele schon in einer Sandbox installieren muss, um seine Privatsphäre zu schützen, dann hört der Spass bei mir auf.
Die sollte man verklagen, und zwar richtig.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (27. Oktober 2011)

Para911 schrieb:


> (*hust* Steam, iTunes, ICQ, Skype etc. *hust*)
> Die ganzen Kritiker haben scheinbar eh keine Ahnung von dem, was sie reden. Am besten noch nen schönes Facebook Profil und irgendwo im Keller noch nen Schüler/Studi VZ Profil, und bei Origin rumheulen. Ja ne, is klar.



Steam, Facebook oder ICQ scannen 100% nicht deine komplette Platte aus, wie bei Origin. Und außerdem sind dort die Angaben wie Alter und so freiwillig.

Deswegen finde ich die Kritik auch berechtigt, weil nicht jeder möchte seine komplette Platte ( mit alle wichtige Dateien ) scannen lassen, so wie ich.


----------



## UthaSnake (27. Oktober 2011)

ich verlass mich da auf die profis, die einem in absehbarer zeit erklären, wie man BF3 zocken kann OHNE Origin zu installieren 

(siehe steam mit Steamkill) 


...und so lang kanns meinetwegen noch im Laden stehen und im Preis fallen.
Bin ich froh das ich nicht mehr so grafikgeblendet bin wie 2007


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Du nutzt also Google nicht? Und deswegen wähnst du dich auf der sicheren Seite? Hahahaha.
> Sorry, aber darüber kann ich nur lachen, denn das ist ein wenig naiv gedacht. Wenn du wirklich nicht willst,
> daß irgendwas von dir im Netz gespeichert, ausgewertet oder weiter verkauft wird, dann gibt es nur einen Weg: den Stecker ziehen!
> Ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen, aber ich gehe davon aus, daß sogar auf dieser Seite eine Auswertung und Datenaufzeichnung statt findet.
> ...


 
mann kann nicht alles abblocken aber fast alles und das ist auch schon was 
und ich achte extra drauf das man mich nicht so schnell findet oder etwas über mich herausfindet
dazu dibts etliche software  mit der man ip austrixt und herkunft verschleiert und pc´s vortäuscht sowie accounts usw 
wer sich damit richtig beschäftigt hat weiss was ich meine und das auch zu 99% möglich ist wenn man das will


----------



## Sirius89 (27. Oktober 2011)

Seit dieses Origin bei mir läuft is mein Mozilla manchmal ziemlich lahm oder die Maus zuckelt 3-4 Sekunden.Ihr könnt mich für paranoid halten aber ich glaube das is dann Origin was iwas scannt auf meinem Computer.

Die Wichser ey..........wenns nich für BF3 wäre könnten die mit ihrem Scheiss dahin gehen wo der Pfeffer wächst.EA is einfach nen herber Drecksverein und es wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## windelfried (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die Installation von Battlefield3 abgebrochen und origin wieder deinstalliert.

Mag sein das BF3 ein gutes Spiel ist, aber unter diesen Umständen kann ich darauf verzichten. Gegen Origin ist ja Steam harmlos. Das war das letzte EA Spiel das ich mir gekauft habe. Hoffentlich wird SKYRIM nicht auch so ein Reinfall.

Naja dann eben Call of Duty - ist ja auch nicht schlecht ....

ORIGIN - ja genau so macht man den PC Spiele Markt endgültig kaputt .... und ihr braucht anscheinend künftig auch gar keine Kunden mehr

EA / ORIGIN schämt euch -


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

hat jemand nen rat? sind möglicherweise die authentifizierungsserver einfach dicht?
 jop das hört man so von verschiedenen quellen


----------



## Deewee (27. Oktober 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Seit dieses Origin bei mir läuft is mein Mozilla manchmal ziemlich lahm oder die Maus zuckelt 3-4 Sekunden.Ihr könnt mich für paranoid halten aber ich glaube das is dann Origin was iwas scannt auf meinem Computer.



Jo, die ziehen gerade sicher n Mirror von deinen HDs... und wenn du irgendwelche MP3s, Filme, Serien oder Raubkopien drauf hast, hast du nächste Woche n Brief von ner Abmahn Kanzelei im Briefkasten... die Adresse hast du ja schon bei Origin hinterlegt :p
Achja, und die lustigen Fotos wo du als Baby Nackt in der Badewanne sitzt? Die schaut sich gerade ein EA mitarbeiter an, und lacht sich tot^^


----------



## Sky117 (27. Oktober 2011)

Das witzige ist das man momentan noch nicht mal i-welche Spiele-Keys einlösen kann (z.b. das Physikal War Pack) -,-


----------



## Para911 (27. Oktober 2011)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Steam, Facebook oder ICQ scannen 100% nicht deine komplette Platte aus, wie bei Origin.


 
Außer in der EULA hab ich dafür bis jetzt noch keine Beweise gefunden. 
Mein System läuft normal, Prozessorauslastung/HDD Nutzung ist auch normal, Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch auch unverändert. Selbst mit Origin gestartet geht der Verbrauch nur unwesentlich höher als bei Steam
Origin kann scheinbar zaubern, wenns ums System ausspionieren geht


----------



## MrCry3Angel (27. Oktober 2011)

mich kann EA auch am ...... lecken !"  hol mir am 11.11 Skyrim das Spiel des Jahres und ruhe ist im Karton ^_^


----------



## Deewee (27. Oktober 2011)

Auch nicht schlecht, Amazon fängt an die 1* Bewertungen zu löschen :
http://www.amazon.de/gp/forum/cd/di...M17DVM&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx2R3SASLDII1XN


----------



## LordNycon82 (27. Oktober 2011)

AUT-HK-MOTO6 schrieb:


> Du redest Schwachsinn. Du kommst nur zur Keyeingabe wenn du bei Origin eingeloggt bist, und wenn du eingeloggt warst dann ist der Key jetzt auf deinen Account registriert.


 
Und warum kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen????


----------



## Xorydol (27. Oktober 2011)

also ganz ehrlich, battlefield 3 zu kaufen und dann wegen origin nicht zu installieren ist doch schwachsinn, sehen sie halt meinen brwoserverlauf, na und.... Sehen doch google oder microsoft wenn sie wollen auch bzw. auch apple und valve und so ziemlich jedes programm, mit dem ich im i-net bin...


----------



## nataSic (27. Oktober 2011)

"Das geht mittlerweile so weit, dass eine Petition gegen Origin und somit gegen Battlefield 3 gestartet wurde – in Form einer Facebook-Seite"
- das ist irgendwie das schizophrenste was ich in letzter zeit lesen durfte lol


----------



## LordNycon82 (27. Oktober 2011)

AUT-HK-MOTO6 schrieb:


> Du redest Schwachsinn. Du kommst nur zur Keyeingabe wenn du bei Origin eingeloggt bist, und wenn du eingeloggt warst dann ist der Key jetzt auf deinen Account registriert.


 Wenn ich mich nicht mal mehr einloggen kann!!!??


----------



## Mothman (27. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Weil bei Origin z.B. geht alles noch eine Stufe weiter. Da wird deine komplette Platte abgescannt, also auch deine Bilder-Ordner und was auch immer.


Die werden vor Scham im Boden versinken. Sowas haben die noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

1012roht schrieb:


> kannst du ne quelle nennen? ich will wenigstens mit denselben armen schweinen abhängen...


 
[ Brauche Hilfe ] Problem mit der Aktivierung (Seriennummer) - Figh7Club Foren für Online Spiele und Real Life

viel spaß


----------



## derGraf112 (27. Oktober 2011)

es ist Zeit sich zu wehren ! http://openpetition.de/petition/online/verkaufsstopp-fuer-battlefield-3-in-deutschland

Vergesst nach der Unterschrift nicht, die Bestätigungsmail anzuklicken !! 

lasst nicht zu, dass EA uns die Gamer so behandelt. Das Spiel ist genial, aber nicht wenn man sich dafür Spyware auf den Rechner laden muss. Und man MUSS es sich auf den Rechner ziehen wenn man spielen möchte. Genau DAS unterscheidet Origin von all den anderen Services. 

Es ist kein Social-network sondern ein Spiel. Wozu braucht EA all diese Daten ?? 

Lasst euch das nicht gefallen !! 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Sancezz1 (27. Oktober 2011)

lach... Ja EA oder DICE haben ja nix weiter zu tun, als vonn allen Millionen Battlefield Spielern deren ganzen Musik-, Video- und Bildersammlung anzuschauen


----------



## Chris8511 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo habe ein Problem bei der Aktivierung von Battlefield 3. Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!!!!!!!

Hier die Fehlermeldung

Auf diesem Computer konnte Battlefield 3 nicht für das angegebende Origin Konto aktiviert werden. Bitte überprüfe deine Seriennummer, um das Spiel auf diesem Computer für dein Origin-Konto zu aktivieren.

Dann kommt ein Feld wo steht Seriennummer eingeben, in dicken Lettern.

Darunter die Meldung.

Falls du dich schon mit dem Spiel registriert hast, dann stell bitte sicher, dass du dasselbe Origin Konto wie für die Aktivierung verwendest.

Du bist angemeldet als:

-Als anderer Benutzer anmelden

-Spiel kaufen

Was hat das zu bedeuten. Wenn ich auf Seriennummer eingeben tippe dann kommt ein ewig langer Ladebildschirm (rund) aber keine Felder wo ich die Seriennummer eingeben kann.

Helft mir bitte!!

Danke


----------



## MrCry3Angel (27. Oktober 2011)

@derGraf112
super Idee hab die Petition schon unterschrieben !!!
AN ALLE stampfen wir EA in den Boden "! 
Spast Firma


----------



## Darknomis806 (27. Oktober 2011)

deshalb wird nicht gekauft !


----------



## yami-sasuke (27. Oktober 2011)

Chris8511 schrieb:


> Hallo habe ein Problem bei der Aktivierung von Battlefield 3. Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!!!!!!!
> 
> Hier die Fehlermeldung
> 
> ...


 
Habe genau das selbe Problemm was tun?


----------



## Ahpuhh (27. Oktober 2011)

@
Sancezz1

Du willst es nicht erkennen oder kannst du den ernst der lage nicht begreifen? jezt ist es nur EA. Aber es haben sich 3 grosse spielschmieden auch dazu entschlossen in kurze anzuschlissen(ua die von Batman) und was bekommen die den als gegenlestung? naa eraten deine daten


----------



## derGraf112 (27. Oktober 2011)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> lach... Ja EA oder DICE haben ja nix weiter zu tun, als vonn allen Millionen Battlefield Spielern deren ganzen Musik-, Video- und Bildersammlung anzuschauen


 
ich möchte es nicht unbedingt drauf ankommen lassen.. alleine die Tatsache das sie es KÖNNTEN sollte dich beunruhigen.. Bei jedem Anderen hättest du sicher auch ein Problem wenn er ungehindert deinen Rechner durchforsten könnte, Trafficdaten einsehen könnte, etc ..


----------



## MA (27. Oktober 2011)

vollen die mich verarschen bundestrojaner ich kann ja jettz noch nicht mal mehr bei movie 3k filme schaun !!!! fuck ea


----------



## yami-sasuke (27. Oktober 2011)

Scheiß EA bringen Orgin  raus und es funkuniert nicht mal würde wenigsten den singelplayer zocken aber nein das funkuniert auch nicht hoffe cod macht 2000 x mal soviel verkaufer^^
ps: wer auch immer orgin erfunden hat gehört erschossen


----------



## zwxk (27. Oktober 2011)

geschieht ihnen recht - eigentlich wäre es da längst an der Politik da einen Riegel vorzuschieben, doch die sammeln ja selber wies scheint liebend gern....

Und die Leute die Origin/Steam und co immer verteidigen: Ich habe nichts gegen die features dieser plattformen (auch wenn ich sie persönlich unnötig finde), doch es kann keinen vernünftigen grund geben warum die meine daten haben sollten. Das machen die weil sie damit geld machen und nicht weil sie uns damit irgendwas tolles bieten können...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. Oktober 2011)

wäre ja lustig wenn jetzt demnächst die anzeigen wegen piraterie rausgehen würden.
das gesetz sollte erstmal soweit geändert werden das EA durch installieren ihrer spyware sämtliche rechtsansprüche auf datenschutz und privatsphäre aufheben kann nur weils in der dämlichen eula steht.


----------



## ScHiLLa (27. Oktober 2011)

Ohman was ne Panikmache..zum Todlachen.


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

ScHiLLa schrieb:


> Ohman was ne Panikmache..zum Todlachen.


 
ignoranz ist das gehorchen der unwissenden ........


----------



## MisterCritics (27. Oktober 2011)

Diese Schweine von EA drängen DICE ein unfertiges Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen.

Ich konnte in den letzten 2 tagen keine 20 minuten ohne Freeze oder CTD spielen. Was fürn DRECK! Ich kanns kaum glauben das die ganzen Reviews nicht EIN EINZIGES wort über die Freezers und CTDs erwähnt haben. Ich glaub kaum das deren PCs leistungsstärker sind als die von den tausend leuten die sich im battlelog forum beschweren.

Einfach zu totlachen. Und Origin ist mit abstand das sinnloseste Stück software das ich kenne (was nebenbei auch noch in der BETA phase ist..omfg)

Steam hat wenigstens umfangreichre Features und ist deutlich standhafter als dieses stück sch....aus dem Hause EA.

So auf ins Fitnesscenter und abreagieren -.-


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

Ein ernstzunehmendes Thema... jeder der hier Origin schönredet und befürwortet, soll mir erst mal ein positives "Argument" für diese Plattform nennen. Wird das Spiel dadurch technisch besser? Wird es für den Endbenutzer kundenfreundlicher? Wohl kaum, man setzt dem Kunden die Pistole auf die Brust.

Das Facebook Argument ist lächerlich, jeder kann dort FREIWILLIG seine Angaben machen. Auch in welchem Grad oder Ausmaß er dort persönliches freigibt, kann selbst bestimmt werden. Bei Origin ist wohl kaum kontrollierbar was über den User gesammelt wird und in welchen tiefen persönlichen Eingriff die Sache stattfindet.

Ach und falls hier jemand mit: "Ich habe nichts zu verbergen..." kommt, bitte ich denjenigen hier mal seinen Klarnamen zu posten. Am besten auch noch Anschrift, Bankdaten und sonstige persönliche Angaben die von Interesse sein könnten. Vielleicht könntet ihr auch mal eure Festplatte für uns freigeben, ich will mich selber mal davon überzeugen ob ihr wirklich nichts zu verbergen habt... 

BTW die Politik hat vorgemacht wie man solch ein mächtiges Überwachungsinstrument mißbraucht (Bundestrojaner) und jeden Bürger von Anfang an unter Generalverdacht -> potentieller/Terrorist Verbrecher stellt.


----------



## MA (27. Oktober 2011)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> Scheiß EA bringen Orgin  raus und es funkuniert nicht mal würde wenigsten den singelplayer zocken aber nein das funkuniert auch nicht hoffe cod macht 2000 x mal soviel verkaufer^^
> ps: wer auch immer orgin erfunden hat gehört erschossen


 ich könne es cod wirklich !! ich spiele cod auch viele lieber alein weil orgin bf 3 richtig runtermacht !!


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Oktober 2011)

Bis eben hatte EA Probleme mit der Aktivierung von Origin gemeldet. Die sollten jetzt behoben sein. Gründe wurden nicht genannt.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (27. Oktober 2011)

Da kommt noch ne lange Schlacht auf uns zu, das ist sicher!
@Schilla: Ignoranz ist nicht immer ein Segen...


----------



## Servicehans (27. Oktober 2011)

Toll. DICE, die ja ganz offentlich hervorragende Arbeit geleistet haben, werden wegen EA abgestraft.


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. Oktober 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Bis eben hatte EA Probleme mit der Aktivierung von Origin gemeldet. Die sollten jetzt behoben sein. Gründe wurden nicht genannt.



Bis eben? Ha, von wegen.
Da funzt noch garnix. Absoluter Dreck is das.


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

Probleme abstreiten können sie nicht mehr, dazu gibt es viel zu viele. Aber die Gründe für die Probleme nicht zu nennen, macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer und lässt den User total im Dunkeln stehen...


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. Oktober 2011)

Naja, MILLIONEN Festplatten zu scannen gibt schon ne enorme Auslastung........

Eigentlich müßte man es zurückschaffen.
Produkt erworben und nicht funktionstüchtig.
Im Endeffekt genauso als wenn ich ins Autohaus gehe, ein Auto Bar bezahle und ich aber dann nicht losfahren kann weil es nicht anspringt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. Oktober 2011)

FEHLER BEIM LADEN DER SEITE

Die Spielaktivierung scheint momentan nicht verfügbar zu sein. Bitte versuche es später noch einmal. Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, wende dich bitte an die Origin-Hilfe.


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

die gründe sind dass dice das game schon fertig hatte als ea sagte :
jetzt umprogramiren und battlelog und origin reinstellen und daher ist es wie es ist 
ist die einfachste erklärung

die leute die ockhams gesetz kennen wissen was damit gemeint ist


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Naja, MILLIONEN Festplatten zu scannen gibt schon ne enorme Auslastung........
> 
> Eigentlich müßte man es zurückschaffen.
> Produkt erworben und nicht funktionstüchtig.
> Im Endeffekt genauso als wenn ich ins Autohaus gehe, ein Auto Bar bezahle und ich aber dann nicht losfahren kann weil es nicht anspringt.


 
Hehe was ist wenn du vorher schon wusstest das das Auto Schrott ist und dir Probleme bereiten könnte, es aber trotzdem kaufst...


----------



## yami-sasuke (27. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Naja, MILLIONEN Festplatten zu scannen gibt schon ne enorme Auslastung........
> 
> Eigentlich müßte man es zurückschaffen.
> Produkt erworben und nicht funktionstüchtig.
> Im Endeffekt genauso als wenn ich ins Autohaus gehe, ein Auto Bar bezahle und ich aber dann nicht losfahren kann weil es nicht anspringt.


 
Das habe ich mir auch gedacht^^
Fail Ever EA


----------



## Propagandhi (27. Oktober 2011)

vorweg, hab mir Battlefield aus den gleichen Gründen (noch) nicht geholt. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass 50% der "Bewerter" bei Amazon nen gut gepflegten Facebook Account haben, nen gesynctes Googlekonto sowie toll gepflegte iTunes-Datenbanken. Bin der Meinung, dass der Zug abgefahren ist. Wegen diesen ganzen sozialneurotischen Datenexihbitionisten ist es für Firmen wie EA selbstverständlich kein Problem derartige Systeme durchzusetzen. Willkommen in der Gegenwart Gamerz!


----------



## yami-sasuke (27. Oktober 2011)

Weis einer ob die consolen  virsion auch das problemm haben?


----------



## wind1945 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Jetzt schreien wieder alle rum, aber später dann doch wieder jeder BF3. Genauso war es auch mit MW2. Heutzutage ist man sowieso eine gläserne Person. Das fängt an mit "payback,Steam,Origin,paypal,Hacker-Gruppen,etc...". Dazu kommt noch der Super Bundestrojaner. Wenn nicht EA eure Daten bekommt, dann irgend wer anderes. Alles wird von den Herstller überwacht. Es gibt so viele Sachen. Wer wirklich sicher sein will der soll nach Sibirien ziehen und dort als Einsiedler leben. Meiner Meinung nach, obwohl es gibt ja auch noch Sateliten ......

Gruß


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> Weis einer ob die consolen  virsion auch das problemm haben?


 
sicher nicht die haben auch kein origin und co


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Oktober 2011)

das werden im moment minütlich mehr 1 sterne bewertung wirklich lustig 
mittlerweile 196 an der zahl. war aber zu erwarten, spiele mit steam werden auch immer noch niedriger bewertet. nicht ganz so extrem natürlich 

*edit* jetz sind es 200 xD


----------



## theking2502 (27. Oktober 2011)

Eigendlich müsste EA EF. Also nicht Electric Art sondern Ever Fail xD


----------



## dr-breen (27. Oktober 2011)

Gut das ich mir vorgenommen hab die ersten beiden Patches abzuwarten, bevor ich's mir zuleg.


----------



## yami-sasuke (27. Oktober 2011)

je mehr bf3 verkauft wird desto besser hoffe das ea aus ihren fehlern lernt


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> sicher nicht die haben auch kein origin und co



Soviel zum Thema: Battlefield 3: PC als Lead-Plattform

Der PC wird langsam zur Lame-Plattform...


----------



## grorg (27. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Hehe was ist wenn du vorher schon wusstest das das Auto Schrott ist und dir Probleme bereiten könnte, es aber trotzdem kaufst...


Interessiert niemanden, wenn die Nutzungsbedingungen firür Origin nicht auf der Spieleschachtel stehen, sind sie nicht Vertragsbestandteil (und glaub mir, die stehen da NICHT drauf, die stehen nie drauf ...) - EULA nicht akzeptieren und ab damit zum Händler, der muss das zurücknehmen.

Das gleiche bei allen anderen Spielen, wenn man die EULA nicht akzeptiert muss der Händler es zurücknehmen (sofern die EULA nicht auf der Schachtel draufsteht, aber die kriegen die 80 Seiten EULA-Text wohl kaum drauf).


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> das werden im moment minütlich mehr 1 sterne bewertung wirklich lustig
> mittlerweile 196 an der zahl. war aber zu erwarten, spiele mit steam werden auch immer noch niedriger bewertet. nicht ganz so extrem natürlich
> 
> *edit* jetz sind es 200 xD


 

Weil dort jeder dumme Idiot eine Rezension schreiben darf.Ich würde die alle löschen lassen.
Was hat eine REZENSION denn mit einem Client zu tun.Da sollte es um Inhalte gehen die das Spiel betreffen.
Da wird nur Dice geschadet und nicht EA oder ORIGIN.


----------



## yami-sasuke (27. Oktober 2011)

je weniger bf3 verkauft wird desto besser hoffe das ea aus ihren fehlern lernt so ist richtig^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Hehe was ist wenn du vorher schon wusstest das das Auto Schrott ist und dir Probleme bereiten könnte, es aber trotzdem kaufst...



Ich wußte eben nicht das es  AKTIVIERUNGSPROBLEME geben würde.
Der ganze andere Quatsch vom auspionieren des heimischen PCs von einem Spielehersteller (ich muß dabei imemr wieder lachen...) hat ja mit der aktivierung des eigentlich Produktes nichts zu tun.
Ich habe nichts gegen origin und besonders nichts gegen Steam da ich es verstehe meinen PC  so "Save" zu gestalten das niemand ohne meine Kenntnis irgendwas scannt.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Weil dort jeder dumme Idiot eine Rezension schreiben darf.Ich würde die alle löschen lassen.
> Was hat eine REZENSION denn mit einem Client zu tun.Da sollte es um Inhalte gehen die das Spiel betreffen.
> Da wird nur Dice geschadet und nicht EA oder ORIGIN.


 
klar vollkommen ernst nehmen kann man solche rezensionen nicht. 
spiele mit steam werden dort auch immer noch schlecht bewertet, obwohl steam meistens ohne probleme läuft.
ein wenig verstehen kann ich die aufregung allerdings schon. denn wenn einen origin das spiel gar nicht erst spielen lässt kann und sollte man das sehr wohl in die bewertung einfließen lassen. 
aber hast natürlich recht eigentlich sollte man solche rezensionen löschen


----------



## zwxk (27. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Weil dort jeder dumme Idiot eine Rezension schreiben darf.Ich würde die alle löschen lassen.
> Was hat eine REZENSION denn mit einem Client zu tun.Da sollte es um Inhalte gehen die das Spiel betreffen.
> Da wird nur Dice geschadet und nicht EA oder ORIGIN.


 
Ja die Rezension soll nur das Spiel betreffen - nur da gehört Origin nunmal dazu, genauso wie das Hauptmenü in Webseitenausführung.
Wenn Origin optional wäre bräuchte man dass nicht so kritisieren, aber ein Programm was wie auch auf gamesatr.de dargestellt nach deutschem Recht sogar illegal operiert und verpflichtend zum spielen ist, kann einem durchaus das Spiel vermiesen.


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ich wußte eben nicht das es  AKTIVIERUNGSPROBLEME geben würde.
> Der ganze andere Quatsch vom auspionieren des heimischen PCs von einem Spielehersteller (ich muß dabei imemr wieder lachen...) hat ja mit der aktivierung des eigentlich Produktes nichts zu tun.
> Ich habe nichts gegen origin und besonders nichts gegen Steam da ich es verstehe meinen PC  so "Save" zu gestalten das niemand ohne meine Kenntnis irgendwas scannt.
> Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


 
Kann ich nachvollziehen. Fakt ist, das dein Battlefield 3 aufgrund eines Origin Problem nicht läuft. Weder offline noch online, sehe ich das richtig? Also ist die Thematik mit dem Ausspionieren nur noch das i-Tüpfelchen. Wäre Origin nicht ein Teil von Battlefield 3 hättest du sicher jetzt nicht solche Aktivierungsprobleme. Nur mal so als Info wie toll das Teil doch ist...


----------



## HiRnZwErG (27. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Weil dort jeder dumme Idiot eine Rezension schreiben darf.Ich würde die alle löschen lassen.
> Was hat eine REZENSION denn mit einem Client zu tun.Da sollte es um Inhalte gehen die das Spiel betreffen.
> Da wird nur Dice geschadet und nicht EA oder ORIGIN.



Find ich auch.Irgendwie lässt man DICE ja  für die bescheuerte Firmenpolitik von EA bluten.
Wenn das Spiel an sich super ist und die Leute nur Origin nervt,dann rechtfertigt  das keine 1-Sterne Wertung.


----------



## s4unit (27. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Weil dort jeder dumme Idiot eine Rezension schreiben darf.Ich würde die alle löschen lassen.
> Was hat eine REZENSION denn mit einem Client zu tun.Da sollte es um Inhalte gehen die das Spiel betreffen.
> Da wird nur Dice geschadet und nicht EA oder ORIGIN.


 
Wieso verteidigst du Dice  überhaupt?Glaubst du wirklich die wären gegen Origin ? Kannst du es beweisen?


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> klar vollkommen ernst nehmen kann man solche rezensionen nicht.
> spiele mit steam werden dort auch immer noch schlecht bewertet, obwohl steam meistens ohne probleme läuft.
> ein wenig verstehen kann ich die aufregung allerdings schon. denn wenn einen origin das spiel gar nicht erst spielen lässt kann und sollte man das sehr wohl in die bewertung einfließen lassen.
> aber hast natürlich recht eigentlich sollte man solche rezensionen löschen




Ich habe ja auch gerade frust diesbezüglich. Natürlich kann man das mit einfließen lassen und ein paar etwas denkende Köpfe tun dies auch.Die werden dann aber mittels Kommentarfunktion dermaßen runtergedisst das es schon eine Meldung bei Amazon wert ist.
Da frage ich mich manchmal was schlimmer is..........


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> klar vollkommen ernst nehmen kann man solche rezensionen nicht.
> spiele mit steam werden dort auch immer noch schlecht bewertet, obwohl steam meistens ohne probleme läuft.
> ein wenig verstehen kann ich die aufregung allerdings schon. denn wenn einen origin das spiel gar nicht erst spielen lässt kann und sollte man das sehr wohl in die bewertung einfließen lassen.
> aber hast natürlich recht eigentlich sollte man solche rezensionen löschen


 
LÖSCHEN??? Ihr seid also der Meinung das wenn sich ein User über die Qualität eines Spieles informieren will, einfach nur die positiven Sachen über ein Produkt erfahren soll? Alles schlechte und fehlerhafte soll verschwiegen oder gar gelöscht werden? Gehts euch gut?


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema: Battlefield 3: PC als Lead-Plattform
> 
> Der PC wird langsam zur Lame-Plattform...


 
war es nie höchstens bei der grafik
der rest ist ganz eindeutig  richtung konsole
sage nur flagendichte und ungenutzter randbereich


----------



## IMeise (27. Oktober 2011)

Tja, schnüffeln wollen sie, aber das gekaufte Produkt aktivieren ist nicht drin, da kann ja jeder kommen ... immerhin wird jetzt beim Start des Trojan^^^^^^Origin eine Meldung gezeigt, das es Probleme mit der Aktivierung gibt ... schau an.
So belohnt man also die zahlende Kundschaft.


----------



## Theojin (27. Oktober 2011)

Jede negative Bewertung kann nur gut sein. Origin ist einfach Scheisse. Und Battlelog ebenso. Was man vom Spiel selber absolut nicht behaupten kann.

Leider nutzen sowohl BF3 als auch mein zukünftiges MMO SW:TOR den Originclient, bzw. setzen ihn voraus. So widerlich der Mist auch ist, aber da beiß ich in den sauren Apfel.

Allerdings würde ich Spiele, die sowas voraussetzen, normalerweise nicht käuflich erwerben. Die beiden obengenannten werden definitiv die einzigen sein.


----------



## yami-sasuke (27. Oktober 2011)

das geile is ja das es schon jetz n crack gibt und alle die es iilegal besorgt haben lachen die die es gekauft haben aus


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

leute die einzige lösung ist neue hdd nur ein nacktes windows und bf3 und sonst nix mit der platte anstellen 
und nur die als einzige systemplatte lassen ohne dateien oder persönlichen kram

und alles andere auf ne andere und dann die platten nach dem runterfahren wechseln

ist zwar umständlich aber wer wirklich bf spielen will und dennoch privat bleiben will kann es so machen


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (27. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist ein Fakt über den ihr alle mal nachdenken solltet: SEHR VIELE heulen hier rum, rennen aber trotzdem schön braf in den Laden und kaufen das Spiel. Solange alle den sch... kaufen könnt ihr noch so viele Unterschriften haben, wenns genug kaufen ist es den Publishern aber so was von egal. Das mit Origin war außerdem schon im Vorfeld bekannt. Wenn ihrs kauft und den Eulas zustimmt PECH! Einfach nicht kaufen, aber ich vergaß 1. Das lässt die Sucht nicht zu und 2. Man will ja unbedingt mitreden können. Ich kaufs mir definitiv NICHT und EA kriegt von mir keinen Cent mehr in den ... geblasen. Wenn nur noch Spiele von EA da sinn dann spiel ich wieder die Spiele die ich schon hab. Habe Fertig.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (27. Oktober 2011)

scheiss auf das ganze ! sucht euch lieber ne freundin ^_^ hat man mehr davon und macht mehr spass xD


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> leute die einzige lösung ist neue hdd nur ein nacktes windows und bf3 und sonst nix mit der platte anstellen
> und nur die als einzige systemplatte lassen ohne dateien oder persönlichen kram
> 
> und alles andere auf ne andere und dann die platten nach dem runterfahren wechseln
> ...


 

Ja, das ist IMHO die halbe Lösung. Der beste Weg ist sowas nicht zu unterstützen, warum soll jemand sein Betriebssystem samt setup für ein Spiel anpassen? Mit dem Kauf zeigst du EA das sie alles richtig gemacht haben, das Spiel nicht zu kaufen kann etwas daran ändern.

Aber ich denke mal du willst den sorgsamen BF3 Usern mit der Aussage helfen, das ist natürlich ok. Man sollte das Problem schon an der Wurzel bekämpfen, weil in dem Fall alles andere keine Besserung für die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> LÖSCHEN??? Ihr seid also der Meinung das wenn sich ein User über die Qualität eines Spieles informieren will, einfach nur die positiven Sachen über ein Produkt erfahren soll? Alles schlechte und fehlerhafte soll verschwiegen oder gar gelöscht werden? Gehts euch gut?


 
also das hab ich nie behauptet, das hast du jetzt gesagt 
es geht hier um 1 Sterne Rezensionen, die man meiner Meinung nach nicht ernst nehmen kann. Klar Origin ist scheisse, aber in einer für mich glaubhaften Rezension geht es auch um das Spiel und nicht nur um den Client. 
Deswegen hab ich auch Steam erwähnt, weil es bei fast jedem Steam-Spiel Leute gibt, die dem Spiel nur wegen Steam einen Stern geben.
Solche Rezensionen sind nicht wirklich hilfreich.
Es war nie die Rede davon alles fehlerhafte und negative zu löschen übertreib mal nicht gleich so


----------



## ChillerKeks (27. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> das werden im moment minütlich mehr 1 sterne bewertung wirklich lustig


 
Tut mir Leid, falls ich deinen Sinn für Humor nicht teilen kann, denn leider schadet dies hauptsächlich DICE. Ich finde dies leider nicht so "Lustig", da ich  davon ausgehe das es ein gutes Spiel ist. Ich konnte es zwar noch nicht spielen und kann somit nicht wirklich beurteilen ob es so ist, aber mir gefiel schon die Beta. Weßhalb ich davon ausgehe das es für mich persönlich ein gutes Spiel wird. Doch leider erhält dieses Spiel ungerechtfertigte Rezessionen( die nicht vom eigentlichen Spiel handeln), von zurecht verärgerter Personen, aufgrund falscher Einschätzungen EAs (durch den großen Ansturm ist/war die Aktivierung nicht möglich, "Datenspionage" etc.). Dies wird nun alles auf DICE übertragen, da Battlfield 3 das momentan einzige Spiel ist, was diesen Origin Zwang besitzt. DICE ist leider dazu "gezwungen" (Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass diese Schnappsidee nicht von DICE ausging), Origin zu untersützen, da sie einen Vertrag mit EA haben und diese Origin pushen wollen.


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ja, das ist IMHO die halbe Lösung. Der beste Weg ist sowas nicht zu unterstützen, warum soll jemand sein Betriebssystem samt setup für ein Spiel anpassen? Mit dem Kauf zeigst du EA das sie alles richtig gemacht haben, das Spiel nicht zu kaufen kann etwas daran ändern.
> 
> Aber ich denke mal du willst den sorgsamen BF3 Usern mit der Aussage helfen, das ist natürlich ok. Man sollte das Problem schon an der Wurzel bekämpfen, weil in dem Fall alles andere keine Besserung für die Zukunft bringt.


 
langsam alter das habe ich nicht gesagt sondern wer es nicht aushalten kann kann das so umgehen 
beruhige dich doch mal bin genau so dagegen und habe sogar die petition unterfertigt

will nur den anderen helfen die es schon haben

easy


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> scheiss auf das ganze ! sucht euch lieber ne freundin ^_^ hat man mehr davon und macht mehr spass xD



Hehe, es gibt auch viele Menschen die gar nichts davon haben, ausser vielleicht noch mehr Ärger 

@patalak
Weiss ich doch, bin doch in meinem 2ten Satz drauf eingegangen, ich habe das schon gecheckt...


----------



## derGraf112 (27. Oktober 2011)

Beteiligt euch weiter an der Petition !! Die vergangenen Monate haben uns gezeigt wozu die "Massen" fähig sind wenn sie nur zusammenhalten. Wenn WIR wollen muss EA zurückrudern.. 

also bitte unterschreibt die Petition !! 

Link --> https://openpetition.de/petition/online/verkaufsstopp-fuer-battlefield-3-in-deutschland

Die "Bewegung" hat nun auch eine HP auf der alles bisherigen News zusammengefasst wurden und werden. Hier könnt ihr euch auf dem Laufenden halten -> http://www.theorigin.de/

Wir die Gamer (die welche sich um ihre Privatssphäre kümmern) müssen uns wehren !!


----------



## patalak (27. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Hehe, es gibt auch viele Menschen die gar nichts davon haben, ausser vielleicht noch mehr Ärger
> 
> @patalak
> Weiss ich doch, bin doch in meinem 2ten Satz drauf eingegangen, ich habe das schon gecheckt...


 
ok ich dachte du rastet schon aus  he he 
was angesichts origin auch verständlich ist

@derGraf112
 done bro


----------



## tmp82 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hier der Link zu Facebook-Seite: https://www.facebook.com/Origin.NEIN.Danke


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (27. Oktober 2011)

derGraf112 schrieb:


> Beteiligt euch weiter an der Petition !! Die vergangenen Monate haben uns gezeigt wozu die "Massen" fähig sind wenn sie nur zusammenhalten. Wenn WIR wollen muss EA zurückrudern..
> 
> also bitte unterschreibt die Petition !!
> 
> ...


 Wie ich schon gesagt habe, wenns ihrs gekauft habt ist es EA so was von egal wieviel Unterschriften ihr irgendwo habt, die haben dann ihr Geld nämlich schon. Wenn ihr wirklich wollt das die mal aufwachen NICHT KAUFEN!


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Oktober 2011)

ChillerKeks schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, falls ich deinen Sinn für Humor nicht teilen kann, denn leider schadet dies hauptsächlich DICE. Ich finde dies leider nicht so "Lustig", da ich  davon ausgehe das es ein gutes Spiel ist. Ich konnte es zwar noch nicht spielen und kann somit nicht wirklich beurteilen ob es so ist, aber mir gefiel schon die Beta. Weßhalb ich davon ausgehe das es für mich persönlich ein gutes Spiel wird. Doch leider erhält dieses Spiel ungerechtfertigte Rezessionen( die nicht vom eigentlichen Spiel handeln), von zurecht verärgerter Personen, aufgrund falscher Einschätzungen EAs (durch den großen Ansturm ist/war die Aktivierung nicht möglich, "Datenspionage" etc.). Dies wird nun alles auf DICE übertragen, da Battlfield 3 das momentan einzige Spiel ist, was diesen Origin Zwang besitzt. DICE ist leider dazu "gezwungen" (Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass diese Schnappsidee nicht von DICE ausging), Origin zu untersützen, da sie einen Vertrag mit EA haben und diese Origin pushen wollen.


 

wenn du die anderen kommentare von mir gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das ich diese rezensionen auch nicht komplett unterstütze.
"lustig" ist in diesem fall galgenhumor


----------



## schattenlord98 (27. Oktober 2011)

Finde ich gut, dass sich die Masse gegen eine derartige Privatsphäreverletzung stellt! Vielleicht merkt es der Entwickler, denn nur so kann man auch was erreichen!


----------



## derGraf112 (27. Oktober 2011)

ich habe es mir nicht gekauft und zwar DANK einiger Menschen die davor gewarnt haben.


----------



## IMeise (27. Oktober 2011)

schattenlord98 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, dass sich die Masse gegen eine derartige Privatsphäreverletzung stellt! Vielleicht merkt es der Entwickler, denn nur so kann man auch was erreichen!



Nicht die Entwickler sind das Problem, sondern die Publisher.


----------



## derGraf112 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wir können hier so viel erreichen .. Beteiligt euch bitte, wenn es euch wichtig ist


----------



## ChillerKeks (27. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> wenn du die anderen kommentare von mir gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das ich diese rezensionen auch nicht komplett unterstütze.
> "lustig" ist in diesem fall galgenhumor


 
Sorry. Habe die restlichen Kommentare erst, nachdem ich meinen Beitrag erstellt und abgeschickt hatte, gesehen. Ja, das ist ein ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Einerseits geschieht es EA zurecht, aber andererseits ist es Schade für DICE.


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> also das hab ich nie behauptet, das hast du jetzt gesagt
> es geht hier um 1 Sterne Rezensionen, die man meiner Meinung nach nicht ernst nehmen kann. Klar Origin ist scheisse, aber in einer für mich glaubhaften Rezension geht es auch um das Spiel und nicht nur um den Client.
> Deswegen hab ich auch Steam erwähnt, weil es bei fast jedem Steam-Spiel Leute gibt, die dem Spiel nur wegen Steam einen Stern geben.
> Solche Rezensionen sind nicht wirklich hilfreich.
> Es war nie die Rede davon alles fehlerhafte und negative zu löschen übertreib mal nicht gleich so


 
Ich übertreibe nicht, ich gehe lediglich auf deine Aussage und die deines Vorredners ein, die zu deiner Info so lautete:

"...aber hast natürlich recht eigentlich sollte man solche rezensionen löschen"

Dabei bist du doch auf die 1 Sterne Bewertungen eingegangen die bei Amazon eingetragen wurden. Was sollen die User den für eine Bewertung abgeben, ausser einem Stern? Die haben bis dato vermutlich noch nicht einen Teil des Spieles gesehen ausser Origin. Da kommt nur 1 Stern in Betracht, 1 Stern für epic fail

PS: Alles easy


----------



## Yellowbear (27. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt, jetzt habe ich mir das Spiel gekauft, installiert und realisiere jetzt erst, was ich damit eigentlich getan habe. Könnte ich mich nochmals entscheiden, würde ich das Spiel aus reinem Protest nicht kaufen! 
All die Wochen vor Release habe ich insgeheim gehofft, dass die Verkaufszahlen von BF3 der Call-of-Duty-Reihe einen Dämpfer verpassen werden, nun hoffe ich, dass EA mit diesem Spiel eine Pleite einfährt und realisiert, dass man nicht alles mit dem Kunden machen kann.


----------



## Dreamlfall (27. Oktober 2011)

haha und ich mach mir keinen Kopf und hab Fun auf dem Schlachtfeld! Man kann sich auch anstellen!!!


----------



## Raptor (27. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ich übertreibe nicht, ich gehe lediglich auf deine Aussage und die deines Vorredners ein, die zu deiner Info so lautete:
> 
> "...aber hast natürlich recht eigentlich sollte man solche rezensionen löschen"
> 
> ...


Ist doch egal Origin ist nunmal leider integraler Bestandteil von Battlefield3, also kann man dass Spiel auch danach bewerten. Die Frage ist hier doch nur die Gewichtung und die fällt immer subjektiv aus. Sogar Spieleredakteure können mMn nicht verleugnen, dass nicht immer auch eine subjektive Komponente bei jeder Spielebewertung mitspielt. Die Leute die nur 1 Stern geben sehen halt diese eine Komponente als so wichtig an, dass sie diese Komponente dementsprechend stark gewichten. Natürlich werden auch einige oder viele Bewertungen von Leuten kommen die das Spiel gar nicht haben, was aber in meinen Augen bei so einem Fall wie Origin ein legitimer Protest ist, aber das wird auch wieder jeder subjektiv anders bewerten. 
Übrigens gibt es oft auch Bewertungen die extrem gut sind wo der Bewerter das Spiel auch nicht hatte, natürlich kommen die selten in der Masse vor.


----------



## leckmuschel (27. Oktober 2011)

wenn einer ahnung hat, könnte man nicht theoretisch alles in einen passwortgeschützten ordner stecken und ea käme nicht ran, oder wird das pw mitgelesen etc. ?


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ich übertreibe nicht, ich gehe lediglich auf deine Aussage und die deines Vorredners ein, die zu deiner Info so lautete:
> 
> "...aber hast natürlich recht eigentlich sollte man solche rezensionen löschen"
> 
> ...



In einer Rezension sollte man meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich das Spiel bewerten und das hat an sich mehr als 1 Stern verdient 

Als ich mir z.b. vor ca. 2 wochen Rage gekauft hab, ist das Spiel dank Steam auch erst nach ca. 3 Stunden gelaufen, weil Steam mir weismachen wollte, dass "Das Spiel zur Zeit nicht verfügbar ist". Aber deshalb geh ich doch nicht gleich auf Amazon online und poste ne Rezension in der ich über das Spiel und Steam schimpfe und nur 1 Stern gebe.
Das ist jetzt natürlich nur ein Beispiel.

Eine hilfreiche Rezension beinhaltet für mich auch eine Meinung zum Spiel an sich, das Origin genervt hat kann man ja trotzdem noch reinschreiben 

Und wie gesagt, dass man alles negative löschen soll hab ich nie gesagt, wenn ein User 1 Stern gibt und das sinnvoll begründet ist das ja ok. Aber nur wegen Origin bzw. Steam eine Stern zu geben und das Spiel vllt sogar noch nie gespielt zu haben finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## ShadowSaN (27. Oktober 2011)

Finde das so schon ganz in Ordnung wie sie es bei Amazon machen.
Kaufe mir das Spiel auch nicht wegen Origin und der EULA. Würde echt gern BF3 spielen aber mit diesen Bedingungen nicht. Empfinde es auch als eine der größten Sauerein!


----------



## Datamind (27. Oktober 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> haha und ich mach mir keinen Kopf und hab Fun auf dem Schlachtfeld! Man kann sich auch anstellen!!!


 
Ich freue mich für dich das du das Spiel spielen kannst. Toll das bei dir alles so planmässig funktioniert hat und du so viel Mitgefühl für die Leutchen übrig hast bei denen das Spiel nicht läuft. Vielleicht bist du derjenige bei dem das nächste Spiel nicht läuft und sich irgendwo darüber beschweren will...  aber du wirst dich sicher nicht so anstellen, bist nen Pro oder?  *jokingly*


----------



## Odin333 (27. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> In einer Rezension sollte man meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich das Spiel bewerten und das hat an sich mehr als 1 Stern verdient
> 
> Als ich mir z.b. vor ca. 2 wochen Rage gekauft hab, ist das Spiel dank Steam auch erst nach ca. 3 Stunden gelaufen, weil Steam mir weismachen wollte, dass "Das Spiel zur Zeit nicht verfügbar ist". Aber deshalb geh ich doch nicht gleich auf Amazon online und poste ne Rezension in der ich über das Spiel und Steam schimpfe und nur 1 Stern gebe.
> Das ist jetzt natürlich nur ein Beispiel.
> ...


 
Ähm, nein.

Stell dir vor, du kaufst bei Amazon einen neuen Ferrari für 5€.
Das Auto ist technisch absolut in Ordnung - mit einem Ferrari direkt aus der Fabrik absolut identisch.

Aber es gibt einen Bedingung, die an den Kauf geknüpft war:
Du darftst ihn nicht weirterverkaufen und du wirst vor jeder Fahrt von zwei Mitbürgern, osteuropäischer Herkunft ordentlich zusammengeschlagen.

Wie bewertest du deinen Kauf?

Ich persönlich bin froh, das vorab auch hier auf pcgames ordentlich über Origin informiert wurde.
Ich finde es zu 100% unnötig, denn EA hatte mit Valve und Steam den optimalen Partner.

BF3 würde mich sehr reizen, aber durch Origin ist es mir ganz einfach nicht Wert.


----------



## zwieblkopf (27. Oktober 2011)

das ist ne absolute frechheit!
ich kann nur die gecrackte version empfehlen (ohne origin zwang!)


----------



## Svatlas (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Teufel, meine Seele verkaufen will! Bewerte ich ihn ja auch nicht mit 5 Sternen. EA wird hoffentlich dafür richtig einen übergebraten bekommen^^ Bleib weiter eisern weil ich an meiner Seele hänge


----------



## derGraf112 (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin, 

es kommt immer mehr Bewegung in die Sache.. Einer der "Aktivisten" hat es nun geschafft, dass sich auch eine österreichische Zeitung mi dem Thema befasst --> http://derstandard.at/1319181392729/AGB-Anwalt-Origin-von-EA-ist-Spyware

Ihr seht, Widerstand ist NICHT zwecklos. Deshalb --->https://openpetition.de/petition/online/verkaufsstopp-fuer-battlefield-3-in-deutschland


----------



## xkoy (27. Oktober 2011)

Was diese Flaschen alle zum jammern haben, wo is das problem an origin? Starten, Spiel starten, und jetzt?


----------



## Svatlas (27. Oktober 2011)

@xkoy es hilft ab und zu weiter zudenken, als von der Tapete bis zur Wand!


----------



## Para911 (27. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Ähm, nein.
> 
> Stell dir vor, du kaufst bei Amazon einen neuen Ferrari für 5€.
> Das Auto ist technisch absolut in Ordnung - mit einem Ferrari direkt aus der Fabrik absolut identisch.
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt. Der sitzt im Prinzip im Rollstuhl, so schlecht ist der.
1.) Origin fügt dir keinen körperlichen Schaden zu.
2.) Das "nicht weiterverkaufen" Argument trifft nicht nur auf Origin zu. Steam greift in der Hinsicht WEITAUS härter durch. Von EA hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört, dass sie da Origin Accounts komplett gesperrt haben, wegen Weiterverkauf.
3.) Warum gerade Mitbürger osteuropäischer Herkunft? Ich hätte da jetzt fast was reininterpretiert, aber ne, das lass ich jetzt mal.

Außerdem:
Ferrari für 5€? Da MUSS doch irgendwas komisch sein.

Ich bin auch GEGEN den Origin mist. Aber für mich geht da zur Zeit ganz klar Battlefield 3 vor.
Außerdem wird es mitlerweile lächerlich, wie hier schon die ersten anfangen rumzuheulen, dass EA dann ja alle deine Bilder angucken wird. Ja ne, is klar. Bringt auch so viel, wenn sich EA eure Bilder angucken kann.
Sagt mal hat euch eigentlich irgendwer ins Hirn geschissen?
"Verkaufsstop für Battlefield 3 in Deutschland"
Klar, wir bekämpfen böse Seiten im Internet ja auch durch Stopschilder davor! Die Wurzel dahinter kann ja weiterleben!
Meint ihr wirklich, dass wenn BF 3 in Deutschland nicht mehr verkauft wird, dass Origin damit dann auch verschwindet?
Aber ja natüüürlich! EA wird aufhören BF3 in Deutschland zu verkaufen! Weil...ja warum eigentlich? Wegen einer Petition voller Nerdrage?
Ja ne, is klar.
Soviel blauäugigkeit hab ich echt lange nicht mehr erlebt.
Bis dahin.


----------



## nataSic (27. Oktober 2011)

hat hier es jemand versucht+hinbekommen origin über sandboxie laufen zu lassen?? wenn ich definitiv wissen würde dass das gut funktioniert, würd ichs mir holen.
..ist immerhin warscheinlich eines der letzten großen spiele bei denen der pc noch lead-plattform ist :C

p.s. das mit der petition ist ja schön und gut, aber hätte schon bei steam sein müssen. die haben damals überhaupt nichtmal gesagt, das man das per internet aktivieren muss (o.k. mini-hinweis, teilweise eula immernoch in englisch), +die speichern genauso die ip adresse, geben daten an drittfirmen weiter, der unterschied ist nur dass das keinen mehr interessiert, weils ja mittlerweile schön bequem ist. bei origin konnte man sich wenigstens schon vorher ein bild machen, dass es ka*ke wird.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Ähm, nein.
> 
> Stell dir vor, du kaufst bei Amazon einen neuen Ferrari für 5€.
> Das Auto ist technisch absolut in Ordnung - mit einem Ferrari direkt aus der Fabrik absolut identisch.
> ...


 
Um dich zu zitieren: 





> Ähm, nein.



Dein Vergleich passt ja mal so gar nicht 
Erläutern muss ich das jetzt nicht weiter Para hat schon alles gesagt


----------



## Gobbos (28. Oktober 2011)

warum nicth einfach richtig link aus der pc games hardware posten.. echt der artikel klingt ja schon fast negativkritik kritisch... 

hier leute zieht euch das hier rein geht um die eulas von bf3 haben die jungs super aufbereitet..

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,841674/EULA-fuer-EA-Origins-Kommentar-zu-kritischen-Datenschutz-Klauseln-und-weiteren-Fallstricken-fuer-Battlefield-3-und-Mass-Effect-3-Erinnerung/Internet/News/


----------



## derGraf112 (28. Oktober 2011)

http://www.theorigin.de/ informiert euch !!


----------



## HOTBLACK (28. Oktober 2011)

Daß einige von euch das trotz der aktuellen Diskussion scheinbar immer noch so gleichgültig hinnehmen daß Ea zu weit geht..... Wie kann man nur so süchtig auf Games sein daß man alles mit sich machen läßt? Und daß der Ärger sich gegen BF3 richtet finde ich total gut. Die Industrie muß es da treffen wo es weh tut. Ich würde auch eher das Schlachtschiff als nen bedeutungslosen Versorger versenken.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (28. Oktober 2011)

schon krank^^ naja ich habs für ps3, somit ken origin^^


----------



## derGraf112 (28. Oktober 2011)

https://openpetition.de/petition/online/verkaufsstopp-fuer-battlefield-3-in-deutschland


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

http://www.theorigin.de/


----------



## derGraf112 (28. Oktober 2011)

Bleib ein Weilchen und hör zu: 

EA ist der Publisher für DICE, was bedeutet, das EA sich um die komplette Vermarktung der Produkte kümmert. Das Spiel bzw. das Entwicklerstudio kann natürlich nix bzw. nur wenig gegen die Machenschaften seiner Geldgeber machen, logisch. Dass Battlefield 3 ein tolles Spiel ist, hat ebenso niemand bestritten. Ich halte EA jedoch vor, dieses Spiel grundsätzlich als Zugpferd für eine Datenspionage zu benutzen, die man so dreist selten erlebt hat. EA selbst hat sich für die Nutzungspflicht von Origin entschieden und es somit versäumt, den User entscheiden zu lassen. Somit ist EA also hauptverantwortlich an dem ganzen Schlamassel, denn es will um jeden Preis Gewinne maximieren und stellt sich dafür nicht nur über moralische und ethische Grundsätze, sondern auch über bestehendes deutsches Recht. (ich hoffe, ich muss nicht erklären, wieviel Gewinn EA aus den Datensätzen ziehen wird, nur ein Beispiel: einen gepfegten Datensatz eines Kunden bekommst du heutzutage für weniger als 2 €). 

Warum protestieren wir nun dagegen? Es geht nicht darum, dass wir alle CoD-Fanboys sind, Konsolenjunkies, die neidisch auf die Grafik sind oder einfach nur EA hassen, es geht uns um den Kampf für die Rechte des Einzelnen. Wir PC-Spieler haben jahrelang brav gezahlt, mussten uns als Raupkopierer, Diebe usw. betiteln lassen, weil es den Konzernen nicht reichte, 1,5 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz zu machen. Als nächstes kamen dann immer mehr Sachen, die wir akzeptieren mussten, um unser Hobby auszuleben: Steam + Accountbindung, DLCs, die Inhalte aus fertigen Games getrennt anbieten, um zusätzlich abzukassieren, bugüberhäufte Spiele, weil aus Gründen des Börsenkurses keine Zeit mehr war, den Release zu verschieben und Fehler auszumerzen... Oh und ganz nebenbei haben dieses Konzerne viele sehr gute kleine Spieleschmieden aufgekauft, in den Ruin getrieben oder einfach totgeklagt. Kleine Entwickler, die einen Traum hatten und dem zahlenden Kunden eine gute Zeit mit dem Spiel bescheren wollten. Und so ging es weiter, bis wir heute vor einer Entscheidung stehen, es immer weiter hinzunehmen und uns alles gefallen zu lassen (und sogar noch zu entlohnen) oder wir aufstehen und sagen: Das reicht, bis hierhin und nicht weiter. Mir gehts auf den Sack, mich bei jedem Spiel irgendwo registrieren zu müssen, Day-1-Patches runterzuladen, die größer sind als der DVD-Inhalt, Games nicht mehr weiterverkaufen zu dürfen, permanent online sein zu müssen, eine begrenzte Anzahl an Installationen zu haben, bei Gebrauchten Games auch noch 15 Euro zu bezahlen, um dann den Multiplayer spielen zu dürfen... ich habs einfach nur noch satt.


----------



## derGraf112 (28. Oktober 2011)

Bleib ein Weilchen und hör zu: 

EA ist der Publisher für DICE, was bedeutet, das EA sich um die komplette Vermarktung der Produkte kümmert. Das Spiel bzw. das Entwicklerstudio kann natürlich nix bzw. nur wenig gegen die Machenschaften seiner Geldgeber machen, logisch. Dass Battlefield 3 ein tolles Spiel ist, hat ebenso niemand bestritten. Ich halte EA jedoch vor, dieses Spiel grundsätzlich als Zugpferd für eine Datenspionage zu benutzen, die man so dreist selten erlebt hat. EA selbst hat sich für die Nutzungspflicht von Origin entschieden und es somit versäumt, den User entscheiden zu lassen. Somit ist EA also hauptverantwortlich an dem ganzen Schlamassel, denn es will um jeden Preis Gewinne maximieren und stellt sich dafür nicht nur über moralische und ethische Grundsätze, sondern auch über bestehendes deutsches Recht. (ich hoffe, ich muss nicht erklären, wieviel Gewinn EA aus den Datensätzen ziehen wird, nur ein Beispiel: einen gepfegten Datensatz eines Kunden bekommst du heutzutage für weniger als 2 €). 

Warum protestieren wir nun dagegen? Es geht nicht darum, dass wir alle CoD-Fanboys sind, Konsolenjunkies, die neidisch auf die Grafik sind oder einfach nur EA hassen, es geht uns um den Kampf für die Rechte des Einzelnen. Wir PC-Spieler haben jahrelang brav gezahlt, mussten uns als Raupkopierer, Diebe usw. betiteln lassen, weil es den Konzernen nicht reichte, 1,5 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz zu machen. Als nächstes kamen dann immer mehr Sachen, die wir akzeptieren mussten, um unser Hobby auszuleben: Steam + Accountbindung, DLCs, die Inhalte aus fertigen Games getrennt anbieten, um zusätzlich abzukassieren, bugüberhäufte Spiele, weil aus Gründen des Börsenkurses keine Zeit mehr war, den Release zu verschieben und Fehler auszumerzen... Oh und ganz nebenbei haben dieses Konzerne viele sehr gute kleine Spieleschmieden aufgekauft, in den Ruin getrieben oder einfach totgeklagt. Kleine Entwickler, die einen Traum hatten und dem zahlenden Kunden eine gute Zeit mit dem Spiel bescheren wollten. Und so ging es weiter, bis wir heute vor einer Entscheidung stehen, es immer weiter hinzunehmen und uns alles gefallen zu lassen (und sogar noch zu entlohnen) oder wir aufstehen und sagen: Das reicht, bis hierhin und nicht weiter. Mir gehts auf den Sack, mich bei jedem Spiel irgendwo registrieren zu müssen, Day-1-Patches runterzuladen, die größer sind als der DVD-Inhalt, Games nicht mehr weiterverkaufen zu dürfen, permanent online sein zu müssen, eine begrenzte Anzahl an Installationen zu haben, bei Gebrauchten Games auch noch 15 Euro zu bezahlen, um dann den Multiplayer spielen zu dürfen... ich habs einfach nur noch satt.


----------



## MA (28. Oktober 2011)

ich hoffe ea bekommt ne schöne klage !!!  Die haben so oft gegen das deutsch gesetzt verstossen  (könnt ihr hier sehen http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,841674/EULA-fuer-EA-Origins-Kommentar-zu-kritischen-Datenschutz-Klauseln-und-weiteren-Fallstricken-fuer-Battlefield-3-und-Mass-Effect-3-Erinnerung/Internet/News )  Das was mich neft ich kann das game noch nicht einmal zurück geben !!! ICh freu mich auf cod 8 wenigsten kommen die nicht auf die idee die treun kunden so zu verarschen !!!


----------



## HeyBo86 (28. Oktober 2011)

--------------------------------


----------



## yami-sasuke (28. Oktober 2011)

endlich ghet es bei mir hoffe bei allen anderen auch


----------



## MA (28. Oktober 2011)

derGraf112 schrieb:


> Bleib ein Weilchen und hör zu:
> 
> EA ist der Publisher für DICE, was bedeutet, das EA sich um die komplette Vermarktung der Produkte kümmert. Das Spiel bzw. das Entwicklerstudio kann natürlich nix bzw. nur wenig gegen die Machenschaften seiner Geldgeber machen, logisch. Dass Battlefield 3 ein tolles Spiel ist, hat ebenso niemand bestritten. Ich halte EA jedoch vor, dieses Spiel grundsätzlich als Zugpferd für eine Datenspionage zu benutzen, die man so dreist selten erlebt hat. EA selbst hat sich für die Nutzungspflicht von Origin entschieden und es somit versäumt, den User entscheiden zu lassen. Somit ist EA also hauptverantwortlich an dem ganzen Schlamassel, denn es will um jeden Preis Gewinne maximieren und stellt sich dafür nicht nur über moralische und ethische Grundsätze, sondern auch über bestehendes deutsches Recht. (ich hoffe, ich muss nicht erklären, wieviel Gewinn EA aus den Datensätzen ziehen wird, nur ein Beispiel: einen gepfegten Datensatz eines Kunden bekommst du heutzutage für weniger als 2 €).
> 
> Warum protestieren wir nun dagegen? Es geht nicht darum, dass wir alle CoD-Fanboys sind, Konsolenjunkies, die neidisch auf die Grafik sind oder einfach nur EA hassen, es geht uns um den Kampf für die Rechte des Einzelnen. Wir PC-Spieler haben jahrelang brav gezahlt, mussten uns als Raupkopierer, Diebe usw. betiteln lassen, weil es den Konzernen nicht reichte, 1,5 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz zu machen. Als nächstes kamen dann immer mehr Sachen, die wir akzeptieren mussten, um unser Hobby auszuleben: Steam + Accountbindung, DLCs, die Inhalte aus fertigen Games getrennt anbieten, um zusätzlich abzukassieren, bugüberhäufte Spiele, weil aus Gründen des Börsenkurses keine Zeit mehr war, den Release zu verschieben und Fehler auszumerzen... Oh und ganz nebenbei haben dieses Konzerne viele sehr gute kleine Spieleschmieden aufgekauft, in den Ruin getrieben oder einfach totgeklagt. Kleine Entwickler, die einen Traum hatten und dem zahlenden Kunden eine gute Zeit mit dem Spiel bescheren wollten. Und so ging es weiter, bis wir heute vor einer Entscheidung stehen, es immer weiter hinzunehmen und uns alles gefallen zu lassen (und sogar noch zu entlohnen) oder wir aufstehen und sagen: Das reicht, bis hierhin und nicht weiter. Mir gehts auf den Sack, mich bei jedem Spiel irgendwo registrieren zu müssen, Day-1-Patches runterzuladen, die größer sind als der DVD-Inhalt, Games nicht mehr weiterverkaufen zu dürfen, permanent online sein zu müssen, eine begrenzte Anzahl an Installationen zu haben, bei Gebrauchten Games auch noch 15 Euro zu bezahlen, um dann den Multiplayer spielen zu dürfen... ich habs einfach nur noch satt.


 
entlich mal einer der es so versteht wie ich und es auch noch super außdrückt !!


----------



## Corsa500 (28. Oktober 2011)

Unabhängig davon, was ich von Origin halte und ob ich mir Battlefield 3 kaufe (bin mir noch nicht sicher, u. a. wegen Origin) finde ich es erbärmlich die Amazon-Rezensionen als Plattform zu missbrauchen um sich ausuheulen. Über 350 1-Sterne-Rezensionen mit dem gleichen Inhalt ist einfach nur noch lächerlich und die Gesamtwertung (anderthalb Sterne, genau wie Stronghold 3...) hat das Spiel trotz allem nicht verdient.
Klar, man muss kritisieren dürfen, aber 1. gehört sowas nur in ein Rezension, wenn es die Erfahrung mit dem Produkt konkret negativ beeinflusst hat (konnte nicht spielen etc. ist ja noch in Ordnung) und 2. auch nur  wenn man das Spiel überhaupt besitzt, und die Rezensionen, die zum Boykott aufrufen disqualifizieren sich damit selbst und sollten definitiv gelöscht werden.


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch eine klasse Aussage von "Tanatas" (Kommentar GameStar.de)

"Ich mach es mit meiner Alterweisheit das eine Mal, nur das eine Mal, danach ist ruhe mit im Kreis schreiben - ausser die anderen haben recht...

-Es gibt keine validen Daten zu Raubkopieren, es ist Wissenschaftlich/Statistisch bekannt das Kopierer nicht zwingend das Produkt (Musik/Spiel/etc.) gekauft hätten - das sind feuchte Publisherträume.
-Es ist hinlänglich bekannt das man mit DRM auf Gebrauchtkäufer abzielt, man weiss bei den Publishern das das vorgehen gegen reale wie imaginäre Raubkopierer nichts bringt und versucht mit dem unterwander des Wiederverkaufsrechtes Kunden doppelt zahlen zu lassen
bzw. umkehrschluss Unentschlossene voll zahlen zu lassen.
-Zudem wird sich nicht an allg. Umtausch/Garantierecht gehalten, man will das Geld nicht mehr hergeben (besonders bedendenklich in kombination mit dem Wiederverkaufsrecht - man soll einfach auf dem dreck sitzen bleiben und andere sollen mit in die "Falle" tappen - zum vollpreis versteht sich....)
-Der nächste Feind ist schon ausgemacht - Mitspieler(Familie/WG(etc.) sind die neuen Bösen die zu zahlen haben
-Die Produktionskosten entspringen aus ELSD-Fanatasien der Marketingabteilung - macht sich einfach besser, die allerwenigsten Spiele sprengen die 50mio und wenn doch sind die oft genauso hohen(!) Marketingkosten mit drin(zb. GTA 50mio Produktion und 50mio Marketing), real sind eher 8-18mio.
-99% der DLC sind rotz-und-dreck aus der Praktikanten-Abteilung mit völlig überzogenem Preis
-Packung, Handbuch, Lan, Modding, CD/DVD, Karte, Spielzeit sind ohne Preissenkung (ohne es an den Kunden weiter zu geben) eingestrichen worden
-Modding wird zu gunsten der gefakten DLCs gestrichen
-DD-Server werden zugunsten des reibachs gestrichen
-seid längerem liebäugelt man, weil ja die "Qualität" so toll ist, mit 60-70€ Spielen
-Datensätze will man nun auch gewinnbringend an andere veräussern
-Vielfalt und Kunst sind tod, mit dauer-werbe-indoktrinierung wird den Spielern eingeredet bis auf Shooter kauft das keiner (was ich als glatte Lüge ansehe, Shooter sind nur billig zu produzieren, jedes 8-Mann Hobbyentwicklerteam mit entsprechender Engine kann ein CoD basteln...)
-die technische Entwicklung stagniert zu gunsten der Kosnolen seid etwa 4Jahren
-die Portierungen sind scheiße und spotten jeder Beschreibung
-das Design der Spiele ist seid Jahren rückläufig, uralt-design von vorgestern (den Konsolen geschuldet) dominiert - schlauchlevel, scripte, spawngegner, selbstheilung(ja eher neu, aber scheiße xD )
-nichtmals der Kinobesuch hält mehr stand 8€/2H Kino = 4€Stunde, 6H Spiele/48€ = 8€ Stunde und das bei deutlich höheren Produktionskosten in Hollywood.
- ausradieren der "Vorabmeinung" - keine Leihversionen und Demos - wie gesagt Dreck kaufen, Dreck behalten, den nächsten mit rein reißen.

Ich hab jetzt keine Lust mehr, kann ich jetzt uvm schreiben? *g*

Die Industrie hat sukzessive alle Staatlich garntierten Rechte ausgehöhlt und jeden zum Verbrecher erklärt der nicht mehrfach zahlen will.
Die Spieleindustrie ist zu einer Bande Jamba-Tierkinderbilder-Schneeball-Abzock-Mafia verkommen die jegliches Recht mit Füßen tritt(Umtausch, Garantie, Datenschutz) und von Preis/Leistung überhaupt noch nie was gehört hat.

Bis hierhin und nicht weiter.
Hier ist Schluß und wer das nicht einsehen will hat mit seiner kleinen Lehmann-Bande den weg in´s Gefängniss oder die Insolvenz anzutreten. "

Finde ich klasse. Erlich, es wird immer schlimmer, kann ich nicht einfach ein Spiel installieren und einfach loszocken? Viel schlimmer kann es echt nicht werden...erlich!


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

HeyBo86 schrieb:


> Ich kann es einfach nicht fassen...
> Die Daten sind jetzt bei EA, so oder so! Rechtsstreit hin oder her. Sie werden verarbeitet und benutzt. Früher oder später. Ich war so heiß auf dieses Spiel, aber das ist einfach der SUPER-GAU. Ich hoffe auf eine dicke Klage!


 
Nunja, die Problematik jetzt mit dem "Super-Gau" zu vergleichen halte ich für gewagt.

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Gewalten einschalten und den Müll von EA überprüfen. Ein vielleicht sogar klasse Spiel - in den Abgrund gestürzt durch das eigene Unternehmen, echt eine gute Story.

Was wünschte man sich nun lieber als eine Revolution? Oder eine Wiederkehr, der alten Zeit, als man sich noch CDs kaufte diese einlegte und einfach losspielen konnte...oh je...man darf sich nur nicht reinsteigern, ich bin gerade davor aus allen Wolken zu fallen...und das (muss es nochmal erwähnen) mit meiner heutigen Bestellung eines neuen PCs...:/


----------



## Orthus (28. Oktober 2011)

Alter Schwede was soll denn der Mist jetzt? Amazon zu nutzen um den Frust von der Seele zu flamen...das hat das Spiel echt nicht verdient...
Warum nimmt das jetzt eig so Überhand? Es war doch schon vorher klar, dass Origin gewisse Dinge auf dem PC "ausspionieren" wird. Oder hab ich irgendwas besonderes verpasst?

Edit sagt: ich hätte mal besser die AGBs lesen sollen...


----------



## 5h4d0w (28. Oktober 2011)

derGraf112 schrieb:


> ... ich habs einfach nur noch satt.


 
wie ich es schon einige male selber in vergangenheit gesagt habe. und es freut mich, dass leute scheinbar ENDLICH was tun.
leider haben wohl trotzdem viele EA das geld bereits in den rachen geworfen, obwohl es schon vorm release absehbar war, was für ein unsinn origin ist und das das game verbuggt ist. erst heute hat ein arbeitskollege beschämt gestanden er hätte das spiel gekauft... und das er auf mich hören hätte sollen... er sieht in der singleplayer kampagne keinen boden!!
die dreistigkeit vieler spieleentwickler heutzutage ist einfach sagenhaft...


----------



## Fireball8 (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie affig das ist....
Das steht nun schon seit Monaten fest, wer nicht damit klar kommt, soll es halt lassen, und wenn ich mir den ganzen Mist auf Amazon (armes Amazon) durchlese "Browserverlauf wird überprüft". Soweit ich weiß werden nur Anwendungen überprüft oder? Soll mir egal sein, hab keine Cheattools oder sonst was drauf. Mir geht das Geflame dermaßen auf die Nerven, wenn ihr Probleme mit dem Mist habt schreibt ne Mail zu EA, aber müllt nicht die ganzen Foren damit zu, das ist total lächerlich und bringt eh nichts!

MfG Fireball8
....see you on the Battlefield (es rockt  )


----------



## MoeD (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man hier so die Kommentare überfliegt, hat man den Eindruck, dass einige Leuten anscheinend komplett die Weitsicht fehlt. Das Spiel kann noch so genial sein, indem man EA und Orgin unterstützt, macht man sich zum Teil eines Prozesses, der die personalisierte Werbung schleichend etabliert und öffnet damit Tür und Tor für immer extremere Varianten. Es heißt nicht umsonst "Wehret den Anfängen!". Ich persönlich möchte nicht irgendwann durch ein Einkaufszentrum laufen und mit personalisierter Werbung konfrontiert werden, die aus den persönlichen Daten, die von mir gesammelt wurden, direkt auf mich zugeschneidert wird (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bXJ_obaiYQ&feature=related) oder vor einem "intelligenten Fernseher" sitzen, der die Werbung aus meinen persönlichen Vorlieben generiert und direkt mit meinem Leben in Verbindung bringt. Aber genau da geht der Trend doch hin: Konzerne wie EA wollen sich ein Bild von ihren Kunden machen um diese noch "effektiver" mit Werbung zu beeinflussen. Wenn man die Lebensgewohnheiten und Vorlieben eines Menschen gespeichert hat, lassen sich auch wesentlich besser bestimmte Produkte an den Mann bringen. Leider gibt es anscheinend genug Menschen, die sich darum einen Dreck scheren und alles als "halb so schlimm" bezeichnen. Dieses Leuten ist es zu verdanken, dass wir irgendwann in einer Welt leben werden, in der Konzerne Zugriff auf unser komplettes Leben haben und damit die Möglichkeit Macht durch Beeinflussung auf uns auszuüben.


----------



## mettman1 (28. Oktober 2011)

Para911 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt. Der sitzt im Prinzip im Rollstuhl, so schlecht ist der.
> 1.) Origin fügt dir keinen körperlichen Schaden zu.
> 2.) Das "nicht weiterverkaufen" Argument trifft nicht nur auf Origin zu. Steam greift in der Hinsicht WEITAUS härter durch. Von EA hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört, dass sie da Origin Accounts komplett gesperrt haben, wegen Weiterverkauf.
> 3.) Warum gerade Mitbürger osteuropäischer Herkunft? Ich hätte da jetzt fast was reininterpretiert, aber ne, das lass ich jetzt mal.
> ...


 
Und wie dieser vergleich passt!

1.) das zusammenschlagen steht in diesem beispiel als "haken an der sache". selbstverständlich fügt origin keinen körperlichen schaden zu, darum geht es auch gar nicht. es ist eine metapher .
2.) nur weil steam noch härtere einschränkungen hat, heißt dass nicht, dass es bei origin weniger schlimm ist.
3.) du hast recht.

außerdem:
es ist ein gottverdammtes beispiel...

um das ferrari-beispiel mal auf deine folgenden sätze umzumünzen:

"ich bin auch gegen diese zusammenschlagerei. aber da geht für mich zur zeit der ferrari ganz klar vor.
außerdem ist es mittlerweile lächerlich wie hier die ersten anfangen zu heulen wegen der paar blauen flecken und nem schädelhirntrauma. ja ne, is klar. bringt auch so viel wenn ferrari euch zusammenschlagen lässt.
'verkaufsstop für ferrari in deutschland'"

also ich weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht, aber ich würde ein verkaufsstop für ferrari fordern wenn sie es nicht schaffen ihre kisten auch ohne prügelei ans laufen zu bekommen, du nicht auch?

eben.

und deswegen ist es auch völlig legitim, ein zeichen zu setzen und auf amazon (was im übrigen das führende internet-versandhaus ist, so viel zum thema "als obs wen juckt". nicht jeder befasst sich in foren mit dieser thematik, der 0815-kunde sieht 1 1/2 sterne und klickt ganz schnell auf einen anderen artikel) battlefield 3 abzuwerten. denn solange EA mir einen digitalen tritt in die fresse kostenlos zu meiner BF3-kopie dazusendet, steht es mir auch frei mit gleichen waffen zurückzuschlagen. 

noch etwas zu der generellen protest-natur der geneigten forumleser/schreiber:

wo zieht ihr eure grenze?
wann ist für euch denn endlich mal schluss?
um es mit den worten eines amazon-rezensenten zu sagen: "wenn ihr mit personalausweis vor EAs eigener nacktscanner-webcam sitzen müsst" um endlich "battlefield leckmichfett" zu spielen? 
wann hört ihr endlich auf euch einen scheiß zu kümmern um eure daten, eure bilder, eure texte, eure musik, eure geheimnisse, eure digitale existenz? 

wenn ich so sachen schon lese wie "ja ich find origin auch kacke, aber was bringt es schon sich zu wehren". esst ihr auch verschimmeltes brot nur weil ihr verdammt nochmal zu faul seid, endlich mal aufzustehen und es wegzuschmeißen, weil es euch egal ist was es mit eurem körper anstellt? nein nein nein, immer schön alles hinnehmen... 

und para, ich hoffe du erlaubst mir das zitat:

_Soviel_ blauäugikeit hab ich echt lange nicht mehr erlebt.

mfg,
mette


----------



## serienonkel (28. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir einer erklären was genau Ausspioniert wird?
Habe eben gelesen das die Browserverläufe scannen und evtl. überwachen.
Was bringt EA das? War bis gerade eben noch an dem Spiel interessiert doch unter diesen Umständen ist mir die Sache zu unsicher da ich nicht sicher gehen kann was EA mit meinen Daten macht. Zu Steam: Steam scannt doch nur die Hardware oder? Ich kann es verstehen wenn die Käufer dieses Spiels verärgert sind und dieses Vorgehen von Origin nicht wussten.
Bin zwar PC Spieler aus vollem Herzen doch stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich zum Zocken nicht auf ne Konsole ausweiche dort sollten solche Probleme ja nicht bestehen weil ich dort ja nur meine Spielstände habe und nicht damit Surfe bzw. vertrauliche Datein darauf gespeichert habe.


----------



## dohderbert (28. Oktober 2011)

komischerweise war meine Inetleitung gestern extrem überlastet.. ob Origin meine platten gescannt hat ? Auch wenn das passiert ist, mehr als den Namen zb "Beispielfilm 1080.mkv" dürften die ja nicht zu sehen kriegen. Mein Cache ist zwar bei FF7 deaktiviert/abgeschaltet  aber die Verläufe RealTime.. naja

Hätte doch warten sollen :/


----------



## serienonkel (28. Oktober 2011)

Ok habe gerade einen Großteil meiner Fragen auf dieser Seite beantwortet bekommen  : http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/battlefield-3/artikel/analyse_zur_eula_von_ea_origin,45612,2561554.html


----------



## Mathragor (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie es drecks EA immer wieder schafft gute Spiele zu zerstören ...


----------



## March20 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab mich leider im Vorfeld nicht wirklich mit dem Spiel und den News dazu auseinander gesetzt.
War vom Vorgänger so überzeugt, das ich nen Blindkauf wagte.
Allerdings wird das Spiel noch in der original Amazonverpackung zurück geschickt.

Hab ja nix dagegen wenn die meine Hardwar scannen. Die ist auch so schon nach zu lesen. Warum auch nicht. Was ich verbaut hab, ist kein Geheimnis.
Allerdings hab ich berufliche Daten auf meiner Platte, die keine Sau was angehen.
Schade ist's um das Game. Hätte ich gern gezockt.
Aber das was in den letzten paar Tagen ans Licht kam, reicht mir.

So kann man den PC Markt auch auf die Konsolen treten und für die Games dann weit mehr als jetzigen ~€ 55-70 verlangen.


----------



## thehunta (28. Oktober 2011)

mich KOTZT das origin auch an..wieder ein programm mehr das man laufen lassen muss. echt schade dass das nicht über steam läuft  :-/


----------



## facopse (28. Oktober 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Hier noch eine klasse Aussage von "Tanatas" (Kommentar GameStar.de)
> 
> "Ich mach es mit meiner Alterweisheit das eine Mal, nur das eine Mal, danach ist ruhe mit im Kreis schreiben - ausser die anderen haben recht...
> 
> ...


 
Toller Kommentar, danke fürs Zitieren!
Ich muss dem in jedem Punkt zustimmen. Super, wie er in Worte fasst, was Tatsache ist.
Aber ob sich jemals was ändern wird?
Ein neuer Video Game Crash würde meiner Meinung nach der Spieleindustrie gehörig den Kopf waschen und dementsprechend, was vor allem die Qualität der Produkte angeht, gut tun.
Als ehrliche Kunden müssen wir uns nicht derart gängeln lassen!


----------



## atin91 (28. Oktober 2011)

omg leute pisst euch doch mal nich so an....immerhin gebt ihr facebook freiwillig all eure daten ohne nachzudenken und die 2,3 dateinamen die ea nu mehr bekommt als facebook sind mir persönlich scheiss egal...was macht das schon wenn die wissen was für pornos man aufm rechner hat.
ich find bf3 isn geiles spiel. origin will ich nu nich schön reden aber wenn mans zum spielen braucht ok


----------



## McTrevor (28. Oktober 2011)

Leute, Petitionen sind ja echt süß. Ich kann mir richtig vorstellen wie beim nächsten Quartalsbericht der CEO von EA sagt: "Oh mein Gott, wir haben eine Petition gegen Origin am Laufen, was machen wir nun?" Wenn er im selben Bericht die Gewinnzahlen durch die Battlefield3-Verkäufe sowie die Einnahmen durch die Datenerhebungen/-verkäufe präsentiert, wofür werden sich die Aktionäre wohl interessieren?

Da hilft wirklich nur Kaufverzicht. Und man kann dieses Thema an öffentlichen Stellen (z.B. Amazon) nicht breit genug treten. Die Negativwertungen gehen voll in Ordnung. Diese Datenerhebung sollte für jeden vernünftig denkenden selbstbestimmten(!!!) Menschen ein absolutes K.O.-Kriterium für den Erwerb sein und kann damit nur als 1-Sternbewertung entsprechend gewürdigt werden.

Befürchtungen, daß man dem Entwicklerstudio DICE durch schlechte Bewertungen und Kaufverzicht schadet, sind unbegründet. Die Entwickler wurden ja bereits von EA für ihre Arbeit bezahlt. Und die bei EA sind ja keine Deppen. Wenn das Spiel aufgrund der Negativbewertungen und dem Kaufverzicht finanziell floppt trotz Topwertungen des Contents, werden die in einer nicht allzu aufwändigen Analyse der Beschwerde-Bewertungen herausfinden, daß sie den Kunden zuviel zugemutet haben. So dämlich, die fähigen Entwickler bzw. das Studio aufgrund eigener Fehler in den freien Markt zu entlassen, sind die bei EA dann auch nicht.

Und alle die glauben, daß ihre Daten nur zu Werbezwecken irgendwie interessant sein könnten, denken bei weitem nicht weit genug. Daß EA die Daten an Werbefirmen verkauft ist in der Tat noch das harmloseste Szenario. Wie man mittlererweile weiß, ist kein System unknackbar und demzufolge kannst du deine Daten im Worstcase in den Händen irgendwelcher Cyberkriminellen wiederfinden. Und selbst wenn man den IT-Systemen von EA vertraut, was Hacker angeht, muss man sich doch fragen, wie es mit den IT-Systemen der Firmen aussieht, denen EA die Daten verkauft (und falls die Daten noch weiterverkauft werden, dann auch diese Systeme). Und die Cyberkriminellen wissen im Zweifel wie man richtig Geld mit den Daten verdient. Eine Email im Postfach weist dich dann darauf hin, daß man interessante Teile deiner Browserhistorie oder vielleicht kompromittierende Fotos von dir (besoffen auf Parties oder dergleichen) deinem Arbeitgeber/Ehefrau/Freundin zukommen läßt, wenn du nicht eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung auf untenstehendes Konto überweist. Aufgrund diverser Profile in Onlinenetzwerken, deinem Mailverkehr und dergleichen lassen sich solche Daten recht leicht ermitteln. Und dann kann man nur noch hoffen, daß die nicht irgendwo in den Daten deine Kreditkartennummer entdecken, denn dann fliegt die S****** durch den Ventilator.

Natürlich kann man jetzt mit einem Zweit-System zum Daddeln rumkrebsen und sich so gegen das Gröbste absichern, aber will man sich das antun, damit EA nebenher noch ein bischen Geld mit Kundendaten verdienen kann?

So toll einige ihre Games auch beherrschen, so naiv sind sie im wirklichen Leben. Ich wünsche es niemanden, aber bei einigen gilt halt einfach LDS - Lernen durch Schmerz.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (28. Oktober 2011)

Faktum ist: Origin wird nicht gebraucht um Battlefield 3 tatsächlich zu zocken. Ich meine damit, dass man das Spiel auch so programmieren kann, das die Server ihre Statistiken über Kills etc. anders auswerten als mit einem Spionage-Programm. Bei Bad Company 2 gings ja auch so. 

Origin ist insofern ein eigentlich ungebrauchter Spyware-Blinddarm des eigentlichen Spiels. Wenn DICE klug gewesen wäre hätten sie EA verboten BF3 an Origin zu koppeln oder sich einen anderen Püblisher gesucht bzw. ihren eigenen Publisher-Laden aufgemacht. Ist genauso wie mit dem Rockstar Asozial-Club: wird zum eigentlichen Spielen nicht gebraucht, also in die Tonne damit. 

Ich kann verstehen wenn man als Kopierschutz 1x den CD-Key eingibt und ein Programm den dann nach Hause telefoniert und an ner zentralen Stelle registiert. Mehr ist allerdings unnütz. 

Bei Spore, wenn ich daran erinnern darf, ist EA ja auch groß auf die Schnauze gefallen und dann zurückgerudert, insofern nur weiter mit den 1Stern-Bewertungen. 

Es wäre auch gut wenn ein juristisch versierter Mensch mal einen Musterprozeß mit EA nach deutschen Recht anfängt, der Gamestar-Artikel ging ja in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## strahle (28. Oktober 2011)

atin91 schrieb:


> omg leute pisst euch doch mal nich so an....immerhin gebt ihr facebook freiwillig all eure daten ohne nachzudenken und die 2,3 dateinamen die ea nu mehr bekommt als facebook sind mir persönlich scheiss egal...was macht das schon wenn die wissen was für pornos man aufm rechner hat.
> ich find bf3 isn geiles spiel. origin will ich nu nich schön reden aber wenn mans zum spielen braucht ok


 
Ich hab schon den glauben verloren  Danke für diese Äußerung! Hatte gestern abend zwar probleme mit der Aktivierung aber war ja klar dass da ganz Europa anstürmt. Heute morgen gings ohne Probleme und die kurze Runde antesten hat zur Folge dass ich heute wohl früher die Arbeit verlasse 

Geiles Spiel und es läuft ultimativ obwohl ich nur nen q6600, ne gtx470 und 4 gb ram hab


----------



## MoeD (28. Oktober 2011)

serienonkel schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären was genau Ausspioniert wird?
> Habe eben gelesen das die Browserverläufe scannen und evtl. überwachen.
> Was bringt EA das? War bis gerade eben noch an dem Spiel interessiert doch unter diesen Umständen ist mir die Sache zu unsicher da ich nicht sicher gehen kann was EA mit meinen Daten macht. Zu Steam: Steam scannt doch nur die Hardware oder? Ich kann es verstehen wenn die Käufer dieses Spiels verärgert sind und dieses Vorgehen von Origin nicht wussten.
> Bin zwar PC Spieler aus vollem Herzen doch stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich zum Zocken nicht auf ne Konsole ausweiche dort sollten solche Probleme ja nicht bestehen weil ich dort ja nur meine Spielstände habe und nicht damit Surfe bzw. vertrauliche Datein darauf gespeichert habe.


 
Das ist doch ganz offensichtlich, wenn man sich mal die EULA durchliest. Der gravierendste Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach dieser hier:

_2. Einwilligung zur Datenerhebung und -nutzung. Du gestattest EA und  seinen Partnern das Sammeln, Nutzen, Speichern und Übertragen von  technischen und verwandten Informationen, die deinen Computer  (einschließlich IP-Adresse), dein Betriebssystem, deine Nutzung der  Anwendung (einschließlich erfolgreicher Installation und/oder  Deinstallation), Software, Software-Nutzung und deine  Hardware-Peripherie identifizieren, um die Bereitstellung von  Software-Updates, dynamischen Inhalten, Produktunterstützung und anderen  Diensten, einschließlich Online-Diensten, zu erleichtern. *EA  kann diese Daten ebenfalls in Verbindung mit personenbezogenen  Informationen zu Marketingzwecken und zur Verbesserung seiner Produkte  und Dienste nutzen.* Des Weiteren können wir diese Daten in  einer Form, die keine persönliche Identifizierung ermöglicht, an uns  verpflichtete Drittunternehmen weitergeben. WENN DU NICHT WILLST, DASS  EA DIE IN DIESEM ABSCHNITT BESCHRIEBENEN DATEN SAMMELT, BENUTZT,  SPEICHERT, ÜBERMITTELT ODER ANZEIGT, INSTALLIERE ODER NUTZE DIE  ANWENDUNG BITTE NICHT._

*Das heißt: EA behält sich vor Deinen Computer auszulesen um ein Persönlichkeitsprofil von Dir zu erstellen. Also zum Beispiel was für Vorlieben Du hast, Musik Du hörst, Software Du nutzt, etc, ect., um dann selbst personalisierte Werbung auf Dich zuzuschneidern UND (und das ist das heftigste von Allem) damit Kohle scheffeln, indem man Deine Daten an Drittunternhemen weiterverkauft (damit lässt sich heutzutage ne Menge Geld verdienen), damit diese Dich auch mit personalisierter Werbung "gehirnwaschen" können. Steht alles ganz deutlich und unverhohlen in der EULA. Im Endeffekt haben EA mit ihrer Origin-Plattform mehr Macht zur Beeinflussung von Menschen als unser Staat mit seinem Staatstrojaner, denn Letzterer lässt sich durch Firewalls und Antivirenprogrammen aushebeln, während EA's Trojaner auf zahlreichen Computern rund um den Globus auf der Platte landet, weil es die Leute A: nicht besser wissen, oder B: es einfach geschehen lassen, weil sie ja das "ach so geile" Battlefield 3 spielen wollen. Und wenn man dann das Ganze dann noch in verschiedenen Blockbuster-Spielen implentiert, wie neben BF3 beispielsweise noch Mass Effect 3, hat man ganz schnell Einfluss auf Millionen von Computer-Usern. Das ist nicht besser als irgendein abgefuckter Heroin-Dealer, der seine Kunde anfixt um ihn anschließend in schöner Regelmäßigkeit das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen zu können. Willkommen in der Konzern-Diktatur, in der Groß-Konzerne mehr Macht zur Massenbeeinflussung haben als ganze Staaten.

Letztendlich lassen sich die ganzen gesammelten Daten in der Zukunft dann wunderbar für so etwas verwenden: 
**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bXJ_obaiYQ&feature=related*


----------



## derGraf112 (28. Oktober 2011)

Die Petition dient auch nicht dazu sie dem EA CEO vorzulegen, sondern Regierungsstellen um sie zu einer Aktion zu bewegen. Wenn sich genug Bürger zusammenfinden MUSS der Staat reagieren. 

https://openpetition.de/petition/online/verkaufsstopp-fuer-battlefield-3-in-deutschland

Aktuelle News unter :http://www.theorigin.de/


----------



## Diezel (28. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub die petition wird unserem staat eher am a... vorbeigehen.
ausserdem wenn doch nicht wird es sehr schwer in der hinsicht was zu erreichen da ea  hierzulande keinen sitz hat.
einfach das game nicht kaufen ist meiner ansicht nach das wirksamste in dem fall,
dann müssen aber alle mitziehen.


----------



## Sunrunner (28. Oktober 2011)

strahle schrieb:


> Ich hab schon den glauben verloren  Danke für diese Äußerung! Hatte gestern abend zwar probleme mit der Aktivierung aber war ja klar dass da ganz Europa anstürmt. Heute morgen gings ohne Probleme und die kurze Runde antesten hat zur Folge dass ich heute wohl früher die Arbeit verlasse
> 
> Geiles Spiel und es läuft ultimativ obwohl ich nur nen q6600, ne gtx470 und 4 gb ram hab


 
Ihr mögt beide Recht haben, aber das ändert ncihts daran, dass Origin SCHEIßE ist. 
EA hat damit quasie vollen zugriff auf euren PC. Mir ist es eig uach scheißegal, wenn die wissen was für "filmchen" ich aufm Pc hab, aber wenns an meine Privatdaten (Spiele/Software/Hardware) geht, hört der spaß auf.
Im endeffekt heißt das: EA könnte bei jedem nach Illegalen Spielen suchen.
Auch wenn ich eig keine Gecrackten spiele besitze, aber jeder hatte doch schonmal irgendwas auf dem PC, was nicht da sein sollte. Sei es nun Software oder Spiele oder Filme etc.
Ich hab die EULA ja leider auch akzepiert, weil ich's game Spielen wollte, aber ganz wohl is mir dabei nicht.
Ich versuch einfach mein Origin so gut es geht hinter meiner Firewall zu halten, aber ich denke, dass sich EA die Daten schon irgendwie ziehen wird.

Fazit: Kein Battlefield aber sicher, oder ein Gläsener Gamer sein?!
Und immer dran denken, wenn die Polizei klopft, bedannkt euch bei EA und Origin


----------



## Odin333 (28. Oktober 2011)

atin91 schrieb:


> omg leute pisst euch doch mal nich so an....immerhin gebt ihr facebook freiwillig all eure daten ohne nachzudenken und die 2,3 dateinamen die ea nu mehr bekommt als facebook sind mir persönlich scheiss egal...was macht das schon wenn die wissen was für pornos man aufm rechner hat.
> ich find bf3 isn geiles spiel. origin will ich nu nich schön reden aber wenn mans zum spielen braucht ok


 
Ich bin nicht auf facebook.

- Ihr wisst ganz genau, dass persönliche Informationen von eurem Rechner ausgelesen werden und irgendwo auf einem Server landen.

- Euch ist es aber scheiss egal

- Ihr wisst, dass EA niemals im Stande ist, diese Daten gegen Hacker abzusichern

- Ihr wisst, dass es jeden Tag Hackerangriffe gibt und jede Menge privater Daten gestohlen werden.

Durch euer Verhalten bzw. das Zulassen der Durchsuchung eures PCs, zeigt ihr den Unternehmnen ihre Grenzen nicht auf und verführt sich regelrecht dazu, immer weiter in euer Privatleben einzudringen und mit eurer Gleichgültigkeit Geld zu verdienen.

Bis ihr eine Tages aufwacht und euch fragt, woher euer Chef weiss, welches eure Lieblingspornos sind und warum ihr auf einmal arbeitslos seit.


----------



## uglygames (28. Oktober 2011)

Darf Origin den die Lesezeichen und favoriten übertragen die ich im Browser habe?
Ich habe zwar nichts zu verbergen, aber ich fühle mich ganz schön nackt und es würde schon an stasi grenzen.


----------



## atin91 (28. Oktober 2011)

MoeD schrieb:


> *Das heißt: EA behält sich vor Deinen Computer auszulesen um ein Persönlichkeitsprofil von Dir zu erstellen. Also zum Beispiel was für Vorlieben Du hast, Musik Du hörst, Software Du nutzt, etc, ect., um dann selbst personalisierte Werbung auf Dich zuzuschneidern UND (und das ist das heftigste von Allem) damit Kohle scheffeln, indem man Deine Daten an Drittunternhemen weiterverkauft (damit lässt sich heutzutage ne Menge Geld verdienen), damit diese Dich auch mit personalisierter Werbung "gehirnwaschen" können. Steht alles ganz deutlich und unverhohlen in der EULA. Im Endeffekt haben EA mit ihrer Origin-Plattform mehr Macht zur Beeinflussung von Menschen als unser Staat mit seinem Staatstrojaner, denn Letzterer lässt sich durch Firewalls und Antivirenprogrammen aushebeln, während EA's Trojaner auf zahlreichen Computern rund um den Globus auf der Platte landet, weil es die Leute A: nicht besser wissen, oder B: es einfach geschehen lassen, weil sie ja das "ach so geile" Battlefield 3 spielen wollen. Und wenn man dann das Ganze dann noch in verschiedenen Blockbuster-Spielen implentiert, wie neben BF3 beispielsweise noch Mass Effect 3, hat man ganz schnell Einfluss auf Millionen von Computer-Usern. Das ist nicht besser als irgendein abgefuckter Heroin-Dealer, der seine Kunde anfixt um ihn anschließend in schöner Regelmäßigkeit das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen zu können. Willkommen in der Konzern-Diktatur, in der Groß-Konzerne mehr Macht zur Massenbeeinflussung haben als ganze Staaten.
> 
> Letztendlich lassen sich die ganzen gesammelten Daten in der Zukunft dann wunderbar für so etwas verwenden:
> **Minority Report - Personal Advertising in the Future - YouTube*


 
erm jung....facebook macht das selbe...amazon macht auch das selbe um dir personalisierte werbung zukommen zu lassen...ich könnte nu so weitermachen aber ich glaub du hast meinen wink miter bahnschwelle verstanden
und das geilste is beim beispiel facebook: WIR GEBEN DIE DATEN FREIWILLIG RAUS der unterschied is nur das ea anstatt der bewegungsdaten die facebook hat dateinamen bekommt.
mir gefällts genau so wenig wie euch auhc das der trend dahin geht aber ich mach da nu nich son bahei drum und wein mir nich die augen aus


----------



## atin91 (28. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht auf facebook.
> 
> - Ihr wisst ganz genau, dass persönliche Informationen von eurem Rechner ausgelesen werden und irgendwo auf einem Server landen.
> 
> ...


 
ich geb dir da im grunde recht...nur will ich mir deswegen nich diktieren lassen was für spiele ich noch spielen darf und welche nich.
und mal abgesehen davon: ea wirds bestimmt recht wenig interressieren wenn ein paar 100 leute sich das game nicht kaufen
zum einen machen sie ja genug geld mit dem verkauf der daten und zum anderen wird sich früher oder später jeder der sich für das game interressiert es sich kaufen egal ob für pc oder konsole

edit: sry für den doppelpost


----------



## WaldebeatZ (28. Oktober 2011)

schon so gefreut auf bf3 aber naja was solls man hat ja auch noch andere hobbys ^^


----------



## serienonkel (28. Oktober 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> Darf Origin den die Lesezeichen und favoriten übertragen die ich im Browser habe?
> Ich habe zwar nichts zu verbergen, aber ich fühle mich ganz schön nackt und es würde schon an stasi grenzen.


 

Ja darf EA. (Bzw. Rechtlich dürften sie es nicht aber sie tun es trotzdem)
Hier ein Auszug der Daten, die vom "Origin"-Dienst ausgelesen werden:

Geschlecht, Postleitzahl, Daten über Ihren Rechner, Ihre Hardware, Software, Plattform, Spielsystem, Medien, mobiles Gerät, einschließlich Geräte-IDs, Ereignisdaten, Internet Protocol (IP)-Adresse, Netzwerk-Media Access Control (MAC)-Adresse, Verbindungen,ect.


----------



## Cornholio04 (28. Oktober 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> ich glaub die petition wird unserem staat eher am a... vorbeigehen.
> ausserdem wenn doch nicht wird es sehr schwer in der hinsicht was zu erreichen da ea  hierzulande keinen sitz hat.
> einfach das game nicht kaufen ist meiner ansicht nach das wirksamste in dem fall,
> dann müssen aber alle mitziehen.


 
Da stimm ich Dir zu, dass wird wohl alles kein großes Aufhebens bei den Grauen bewirken. Von daher einfach nicht kaufen. Leider ist es dafür fast schon zu spät, nachdem es sich ja schon abertausende blindlings gekauft haben. Ich jedenfalls habe am Mittwoch meine Vorbestellung gecancelt. Schade um das Spiel, verdammt schade. Aber das geht nun wirklich zu weit.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## dohderbert (28. Oktober 2011)

ich werd bf3/origin solange nicht mehr anrühren, bis das geklärt ist :/


----------



## MoeD (28. Oktober 2011)

atin91 schrieb:


> erm jung....facebook macht das selbe...amazon macht auch das selbe um dir personalisierte werbung zukommen zu lassen...ich könnte nu so weitermachen aber ich glaub du hast meinen wink miter bahnschwelle verstanden
> und das geilste is beim beispiel facebook: WIR GEBEN DIE DATEN FREIWILLIG RAUS der unterschied is nur das ea anstatt der bewegungsdaten die facebook hat dateinamen bekommt.
> mir gefällts genau so wenig wie euch auhc das der trend dahin geht aber ich mach da nu nich son bahei drum und wein mir nich die augen aus


 
*Ich bin nicht bei Facebook, aber ich glaube kaum, dass Facebook oder Amazon einen kompletten Rechner ausliest. Amazon personalisiert seine "Werbung" aufgrund getroffener Kaufentscheidungen über Amazon und nicht darüber, dass Amazon meinen Computer scannt und damit auf wirkliche private Sachen Zugriff hat. Das ist ja wohl ein gewaltiger Unterschied!*

"_Einwilligung zur Datenerhebung und -nutzung. Du gestattest EA und   seinen Partnern das Sammeln, Nutzen, Speichern und Übertragen von   technischen und verwandten Informationen, die deinen Computer   (einschließlich IP-Adresse), dein Betriebssystem, deine Nutzung der   Anwendung (einschließlich erfolgreicher Installation und/oder   Deinstallation), Software, Software-Nutzung und deine   Hardware-Peripherie identifizieren, um die Bereitstellung von   Software-Updates, dynamischen Inhalten, Produktunterstützung und anderen   Diensten, einschließlich Online-Diensten, zu erleichtern."

_*Meinst du ernsthaft, dass Facebook beispielsweise die Software Installationen und/oder   Deinstallationen eines Computers oder die Software-Nutzung ausliest? Das bezweifle ich. So etwas machen Trojaner, aber keine Cookies irgendwelcher Webseiten.
*


----------



## Bitfreezer (28. Oktober 2011)

Und so wie es aussieht löscht Amazon laufend 1-Stern-Bewertungen... Zumindest weiß ich schon von 2 Bewertungen, die gelöscht wurden.


----------



## FreshDee (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab da einen guten Satz auf Amazon.com in den Reviews gelesen. Der passt wohl am besten zu dem Thema:
"It is like, a girl that is really hot but has AIDS. Great to look at but you can't do anything with it. Thanks for AIDS EA!"

Greetz FreshDee


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

MoeD schrieb:


> Meinst du ernsthaft, dass Facebook beisppielsweise die Software Installationen und/oder   Deinstallationen eines Computers ausliest?Das bezweifle ich.


Dürfte schwer fallen, allerdings liest Facebook die Daten aus, die dein Browser überträgt. 

Ansonsten, ich versteh nicht warum der Aufschrei bei Origin so groß ist und Steam so hingenommen wird? Der von dir oben verlinkte Text bzgl. auslesen etc.: was macht denn Steam bitte?


----------



## shnikers (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie soll das denn jetzt weitergehen? Kann nich da vieleicht einer Aufklären?
Wird EA sagen: "Ok wir haben scheiße gebaut wir ändern Origin"
Oder ist es ihnen egal. Wie soll es weitergehen?

Und nochmal ne andere frage, ich habe auch etwas illegales auf minem rechner, so wie ich denke 90% aller Benutzer, Kann ea mich jetzt anzeigen? oder meine Daten an die Polizei verkaufen? Oder können die nur einsehen das man die Dateien auf dem rechner hat, wissen aber nicht von wo sie gedownloadet wurden.

Hoffe mir kann hier einer eine Antwort auf die Fragen geben, ich bin total verwirrt. 
Gestern überglücklich das Spiel installiert und letzte nacht und heute morgen nur schlechtes gehört, dachte es wird das spiel des Jahres.


----------



## realgsus (28. Oktober 2011)

Mmh, wenn es doch nur ne Möglichkeit gäbe, wenigstens den SP zocken zu können ohne sich diese Pest zu installieren... oh wait...


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

realgsus schrieb:


> Mmh, wenn es doch nur ne Möglichkeit gäbe, wenigstens den SP zocken zu können ohne sich diese Pest zu installieren... oh wait...


... wie wärs mit nicht kaufen und nicht zocken?


----------



## realgsus (28. Oktober 2011)

joah, sowas in der art...


----------



## McTrevor (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, nahezu jeder macht sich durch die gesammelten Daten erpressbar. Und natürlich würde EA sowas nicht machen, aber selbst Sony wurde gehackt.

Steam finde ich im übrigen nicht einen Deut besser und habe darum bis heute auch noch nicht ein Steam-Spiel auf der Kiste.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## maikblack2011 (28. Oktober 2011)

hab gestern von Gamm4 dem Community-Manager die Aussage bekommen das er sich heute drum kümmern wird.Trozdem finde ich diese 1 Stern Geschichte ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## Cornholio04 (28. Oktober 2011)

realgsus schrieb:


> joah, sowas in der art...


 Super dann lad es Dir runter und unterstütze EA in seinen Beweggründen... wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein?! Raubkopierer sind wirklich das dämlichste in dieser ganzen Geschichte. Wegen Euch gibts doch diese ganzen Kack-Zwänge. 
Ihr könnt euch euer Maul zerreissen über die bösen Publisher und unfähige Entwickler aber anstatt auf irgendwas zu verzichten wird dann gesaugt und gebrannt. Da könnt ich 
Woher kommts? In der Hose nur ne Prager  und im Regenschutz(aka Kopf) steckt nur ne . Diese Kombination aus selbstmitleid, mangelndem Selbstvertrauen und eingeschränktem Denkvermögen führt zu solchem Verhalten. 

Keine Grüße, werdet erwachsen und entwickelt ein wenig Charakterstärke...

Corni


----------



## Oetzi83 (28. Oktober 2011)

Für Steam-Spiele gibts doch SKIDROW


----------



## Gobbos (28. Oktober 2011)

onlinezwang ist das eine
raubkopierer die angebliche grundlage

aber was hat bitte die gesamte datenerfassung des inhaltes aus software und hardware sicht pcs damit zu tun? und somit deiner privatsphäre aus marketingsicht?


----------



## stawacz (28. Oktober 2011)

also ich hab nix zu verbergen,,wer will kann gerne meine kontonummer haben und was drauf packen,,,is eh nix zu holen....


----------



## atin91 (28. Oktober 2011)

MoeD schrieb:


> *Ich bin nicht bei Facebook, aber ich glaube kaum, dass Facebook oder Amazon einen kompletten Rechner ausliest. Amazon personalisiert seine "Werbung" aufgrund getroffener Kaufentscheidungen über Amazon und nicht darüber, dass Amazon meinen Computer scannt und damit auf wirkliche private Sachen Zugriff hat. Das ist ja wohl ein gewaltiger Unterschied!*
> 
> "_Einwilligung zur Datenerhebung und -nutzung. Du gestattest EA und   seinen Partnern das Sammeln, Nutzen, Speichern und Übertragen von   technischen und verwandten Informationen, die deinen Computer   (einschließlich IP-Adresse), dein Betriebssystem, deine Nutzung der   Anwendung (einschließlich erfolgreicher Installation und/oder   Deinstallation), Software, Software-Nutzung und deine   Hardware-Peripherie identifizieren, um die Bereitstellung von   Software-Updates, dynamischen Inhalten, Produktunterstützung und anderen   Diensten, einschließlich Online-Diensten, zu erleichtern."
> 
> ...


 
um genau zu sein interressierts mich nicht ob du bei facebook bist oder nicht es geht hier im allgemeinen darum wie (im falle fb von 800Mio ) leute mit ihren daten umgehen.
das fb oder amazon software von deinem rechner auslesen hab ich mit keinem wort behauptet.
ABER amazon speichert jeden artikel den du dir mal angesehen(!) hast wenn du angemeldet warst um werbung für dich zu personalisieren.
facebook speichert sich deinen internetverlauf um dir geeignete werbung zu schicken.
worum es mir hier geht is das ich den wirbel nicht verstehe...heutzutage werfen leute mit ihren daten (zumeist freiwillig) um sich und das is ok.
aber kaum steht in den agbs von origin das ea deinen pc scannen darf flamet hier alle welt rum...mal gut für euch das man sich das game auch cracken und dann den singleplayer ohne origin spielen kann dann haben wir dafür ja noch ne entschuldigung - "ja ich wollt nich das ea meine daten bekommt"-.-

zum thema das spiel generell nich kaufen:
ich glaube ehr weniger das ea das geflame der community interressieren wird den es kaufen sich ja genug leute bf3 und man hat genug daten zum verkaufen also schießt man sich damit im grunde nur selber ins knie


----------



## realgsus (28. Oktober 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Super dann lad es Dir runter und unterstütze EA in seinen Beweggründen... wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein?! Raubkopierer sind wirklich das dämlichste in dieser ganzen Geschichte. Wegen Euch gibts doch diese ganzen Kack-Zwänge.
> Ihr könnt euch euer Maul zerreissen über die bösen Publisher und unfähige Entwickler aber anstatt auf irgendwas zu verzichten wird dann gesaugt und gebrannt. Da könnt ich
> Woher kommts? In der Hose nur ne Prager  und im Regenschutz(aka Kopf) steckt nur ne . Diese Kombination aus selbstmitleid, mangelndem Selbstvertrauen und eingeschränktem Denkvermögen führt zu solchem Verhalten.
> 
> ...


 Man liest immer was man lesen will. Wenn es ein anständiges Spiel wäre (und ja, das ist es fast), dann würde ich auch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken in den Laden gehen und es erstehen, wie ich es mit all meinem Games so mache. Aber so? Nö, dann verzichte ich lieber. Mir zu unterstellen, ich sei ein Raubkopierer (übrigens ein sehr lustiges Wort) ist schlicht unverschämt von dir.

Also, werd erwachsen.


----------



## ragnar86 (28. Oktober 2011)

Meine Vorhersage:

Es zieht ein halbes Jahr ins Land, dann hat sich der ganze Tumult gelegt und im Sand verlaufen. Die Petitionen interessiert dann auch keinen mehr. Die Leute, die BF3 zocken wollen, zocken es, die Anderen lassen es.

Über die gesammelten Daten wird man nichts mehr hören. Kein Weltuntergang, Stasi, Minority Report, blablabla.

War doch bisher immer so. Das Internet ist viel zu schnelllebig, die Leute regen sich erstmal mächtig auf, verlieren dann aber schnell das Interesse und lenken ihren Fokus auf andere Dinge. Wie im real life, BSE, MKS, Gammelfleisch.. Ein paar Monate rennen alle wie kopflose Hühner rum bis sich der medienwirksame Tumult gelegt hat.

Und was bleibt? Zockt es oder lasst es. Immerhin bleibt dann ein Platz mehr auf den Gotland Servern für mich frei. Ich kann jedem einen Rechner, der NUR zum zocken da ist und auf dem sich sonst keinerlei Daten befinden nur empfehlen. Hab auf meinem großen Desktop PC nur Deus Ex und BF3 installiert, weil ich diese Spiele gerade zocke. Dann noch alle Hardware Treiber und das wars. Für alle anderen Dinge hab ich hier auf dem Schreibtisch einen MiniPC von der Größe einer externen 3,5" HDD stehen. 2GB RAM, 1,6GHz, kein Lüfter, absolut geräuschlos und verbraucht so viel Strom wie eine Glühbirne. Darauf mach ich alles und den Großen schalte ich nur zum zocken ein, was ich jetzt auch tun werde. BF3 ich komme!


----------



## McTrevor (28. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich hab nix zu verbergen,,wer will kann gerne meine kontonummer haben und was drauf packen,,,is eh nix zu holen....



Ja, dann mal her mit der Kontonummer. Ich bestelle dann mal für einige tausend Euro Artikel bei Amazon per Lastschriftverfahren. Wenn deine Bank die Einzüge revidiert bin ich über alle Berge und du darfst dich bezüglich "deiner" Amazonbestellung mit der offenen Rechnung rumärgern.


----------



## Odin333 (28. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten, ich versteh nicht warum der Aufschrei bei Origin so groß ist und Steam so hingenommen wird? Der von dir oben verlinkte Text bzgl. auslesen etc.: was macht denn Steam bitte?


 
Steam fragt zumindest nach, ob es die Daten haben darf. Da kann man ohne Problem mit "Nein" antworten.

Ist irgendwie ein viel zu selten gebrauchtes Wörtchen: "Nein"


----------



## Weakmc (28. Oktober 2011)

Also ich wurde auch gefargt ob ich das möchte bei Steam!


----------



## kornhill (28. Oktober 2011)

Ausserdem schaut steam nach daten die für das Spielen interessant sind. Steam interessiert sich wenig für die Software und Software Nutzung auf deinem Computer, Origin interessiert sich schon dafür! Zudem lässt dir Steam die Wahl es abzustellen. Bei Origin wird darum gebeten, wenn man nicht einverstanden ist "das programm nicht zu installieren" !!!


----------



## Schisshase (28. Oktober 2011)

ragnar86 schrieb:


> Meine Vorhersage:
> ... viel text...



Ganz meine Meinung. War nur zu faul zum schreiben, weil die wirklich sachlichen Beiträge unter den ganzen Haterbeiträgen eh untergehen bzw. so verdreht werden wie es demjenigen gerade in den Kram paßt.

Im übrigen darf mein Chef ruhig wissen was meine Lieblingspornos sind. Wir haben in der hinsicht nämlich den gleichen Geschmack.


----------



## cryer (28. Oktober 2011)

Man muss sich ernsthaft fragen, ob ein Hobby den Stress, den man mittlerweile hat, wert ist?
Da werden Dauer-Internet-Anbindungen für ein Singleplayerspiel verlangt, da installiert jeder Publisher seine eigene Software auf dem Rechner des Spielers und greift in die Installation ein. Zusätzlich werden Daten des Rechners, des Nutzers, Gewohnheiten und Regelmäßigkeiten abgefragt und dokumentiert, die nebenbei eine Profilerstellung ermöglichen und Daten liefern, welche der Publisher dann gewinnbringend an einen Dritten verkaufen kann.
Und der geneigte Kunde blättert 40 Euro für ein Spiel hin, um sich danach weiter schikanieren zu lassen. Die Hersteller sägen am Ast auf dem sie sitzen. Denn unzufriedene Kunden suchen sich halt andere Hobbies. Konsolen sind auch keine Alternative, da man auch dort vor der Datensammelwut der Hersteller nicht verschont bleibt. 
Ich bin sicher niemand, der Angst haben muss, wegen seiner Daten. Aber wenn man sich wegen immer weitergehender "Spionage"-Mechanismen immer wieder aufs Neue aufregt, dann läuft etwas falsch.

Der Kunde bezahlt dafür, dass er das Spiel spielen kann. Dabei geht es den Publisher nichts an, auf welcher Hardware der Kunde spielt, welche Software er sonst noch nutzt oder welche Seiten er im Internet aufruft. Es ist bedauerlich, dass gute Spiele unter der Geldgier der Unternehmen leiden müssen, denn nur die Aussicht auf Profit verleitet zur Herstellung einer Software wie Origin. Der Datenmarkt ist unendlich und sehr lukrativ, für denjenigen, der Mengen anzubieten hat. Und wir sind alle nur Lämmer, die geschoren werden oder Kühe, die man melken kann.


----------



## ark47 (28. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile hat der Datenschutzbeauftragte des Bundes für NRW bereits Kontakt mit EA aufgenommen.



Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 26. Oktober 2011. Die Aufsichtsbehörden für den Datenschutz sind gemäß § 38 BDSG berechtigt, Prüfungen von Unternehmen mit dem Ziel durchzuführen, die Einhaltung des Datenschutzes zu überprüfen.

Der Landesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz Niedersachsen überwacht als zuständige Aufsichtsbehörde die Einhaltung datenschutzrechtlicher Vorschriften durch Daten verarbeitende Stellen, die ihren Sitz im Land Niedersachsen haben.

Nach Rücksprache mit der für die Electronic Arts GmbH zuständige Aufsichtsbehörde in Nordrhein-Westfalen kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass hier bereits mit der Firma Kontakt aufgenommen wurde. Der Landesbeauftragte für Datenschutz und Informationsfreiheit Nordrhein-Westfalen wirkt mit hoher Priorität auf eine datenschutzkonforme Änderung der Software hin.

Ich hoffe Ihnen mit meiner Antwort behilflich gewesen zu sein und stehe gerne für weitere Fragen zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag

Ingolf K.

Landesbeauftragter für den Datenschutz
Team 7

Quelle:
TheOrigin.de

Auch die Piratenpartei hat sich das Thema zum Herzen genommen.

Es steht bereits auf der Homepage der Piratenpartei





*„Staatstrojaner“ nun auch in der Unterhaltungsindustrie*


Pressemitteilung der Piratenpartei Deutschland

26.10.2011 - 23:05 Uhr

Electronic Arts (EA), eines der größten Unternehmen der digitalen Unterhaltungsindustrie, verstößt bei der Veröffentlichung von „Battlefield 3“ mit seiner Online-Vertriebsplattform „Origin“ eklatant gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen und Verbraucherschutzrechte.

Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen und Lizenzbestimmungen werden branchenweit vorsätzlich zu derart zeitraubenden Ausmaßen vergrößert, dass sie von den meisten Benutzern ungelesen akzeptiert werden. Dabei werden darin immer mehr Bedingungen versteckt, die gravierend gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.

Im aktuellen Fall werden durch die neue Vertriebsplattform unter anderem Daten über Hardwareausstattung und installierte Programme gesammelt. Diese Daten werden dann mit personenbezogenen Daten zu sehr detaillierten Nutzerprofilen zusammengefügt und rechtswidrig im Ausland gespeichert, ohne dass der Benutzer dies merkt. [1]

Kai Schmalenbach, 2. Vorsitzender im Landesverband NRW der Piratenpartei kommentiert: „Es ist ein skandalöser Trend in der Unterhaltungsindustrie, dass Unternehmen derart die Privatsphäre ihrer Nutzer verletzen und dieses verbraucherfeindliche Verhalten in ihren endlos langen AGB verstecken. Das Verhalten von EA, den Datenschutz auszuhebeln und die Privatsphäre seiner Kunden zu verletzten erinnert stark an das Ausspionieren persönlicher Daten durch den Staatstrojaner.“

Mit dem kurz bevorstehenden Verkaufsstart des Titels „Battlefield 3“ versucht EA eine Software im Markt zu platzieren, die sich nur unwesentlich von Spyware unterscheidet und üblicherweise von Antivirensoftware bekämpft werden soll.

„Der aktuelle Fall ist das jüngste Beispiel einer ganzen Reihe an Zumutungen, die die Distributoren der Unterhaltungsbranche ihren Kunden aufbürden. Mit derartigen Kopierschutzsystemen werden sukzessive sämtliche Verbraucherrechte außer Kraft gesetzt.“ ergänzt Sebastian Kreutz, einer der Mitbegründer von Pirate Gaming [2].

Kai Schmalenbach und Sebastian Kreutz erklären weiterhin: „Wir fordern die Unterhaltungsindustrie zur Einhaltung geltender Gesetze auf. Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen dienen nicht dem Zweck, sich um geltende Rechtssprechung zu drücken. Wie bereits im Bundesdatenschutzgesetz verankert, fordern wir dem Nutzer die bedingungslose Kontrolle über seine Daten zu geben. Dazu zählt eine transparente Aufklärung über zu erhebende Daten sowie ein ‚Opt-In-Verfahren‘, bei dem der Nutzer explizit der Datenübermittlung zustimmen muss. Dabei dürfen dem Nutzer keine Nachteile durch Widerruf entstehen.“


Quelle:

„Staatstrojaner“ nun auch in der Unterhaltungsindustrie | Piratenpartei Deutschland


----------



## rowoss (28. Oktober 2011)

Son Müll kommt mir nicht ufn Rechner. F.U.-E.A.


----------



## yami-sasuke (28. Oktober 2011)

ark47 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat der Datenschutzbeauftragte des Bundes für NRW bereits Kontakt mit EA aufgenommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jo endlich hoffe das bringt was was ich mir seit der Orgin Ankündigung frage wiese Ea so beischeurt und sich selbst an bein pinkelt ohne Orgin hätten die locker 3 oder 4 fahche verkauft


----------



## kamelle (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich - obwohl ich BF3 aufgrund von Origin nicht kaufen werde und meine Vorbestellung bereits im Juli storniert habe - diese Bewertungen auf Amazon ein bißchen lächerlich und heuchlerisch finde.
BF3 ist kein "casual"-Spiel, sondern eigentlich ein Titel, der eher die Hobby-Spieler anspricht. Da bezweifel ich, dass diese nicht vor dem Kauf gewusst haben auf was sie sich da einlassen. Aber anscheinend war nicht genug Willensstärke vorhanden den Titel einfach stehen zu lassen.
Da ist eine schlechte Bewertung auf Amazon doch sehr billig. Letztendlich kann man seinen Protest nur durch einen bewussten "Nicht-Kauf" deutlich machen. Alles andere interessiert einen Publisher doch gar nicht. Der schaut nur auf die Zahlen, freut sich über die hohen Verkaufszahlen, und macht weiter, wie bisher.
Ich werde mir auch kein Mass Effect 3 oder irgendein anderes "Origin"-Spiel zulegen...


----------



## yami-sasuke (28. Oktober 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich - obwohl ich BF3 aufgrund von Origin nicht kaufen werde und meine Vorbestellung bereits im Juli storniert habe - diese Bewertungen auf Amazon ein bißchen lächerlich und heuchlerisch finde.
> BF3 ist kein "casual"-Spiel, sondern eigentlich ein Titel, der eher die Hobby-Spieler anspricht. Da bezweifel ich, dass diese nicht vor dem Kauf gewusst haben auf was sie sich da einlassen. Aber anscheinend war nicht genug Willensstärke vorhanden den Titel einfach stehen zu lassen.
> Da ist eine schlechte Bewertung auf Amazon doch sehr billig. Letztendlich kann man seinen Protest nur durch einen bewussten "Nicht-Kauf" deutlich machen. Alles andere interessiert einen Publisher doch gar nicht. Der schaut nur auf die Zahlen, freut sich über die hohen Verkaufszahlen, und macht weiter, wie bisher.
> Ich werde mir auch kein Mass Effect 3 oder irgendein anderes "Origin"-Spiel zulegen...


 
jo zum glück ist das nur für pc für consolen sind die bewertungrn alle sehr gut


----------



## Datamind (28. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich hab nix zu verbergen,,wer will kann gerne meine kontonummer haben und was drauf packen,,,is eh nix zu holen....


 
Hehe, der erste Freiwillige  Dann mal los, hätte gerne Klarname, Anschrift, Bankdaten. Es reicht mir auch wenn ich dir ein Tool zuschicken könnte, wo du mal kurz einen Doppelklick machen musst. Ich schau mir deinen Rechner dann mal genauere an, ich würde mich gerne vergewissern^, ob du wirklich nichts zu verbergen hast... mit nem richtigen Datenrettungstool mache ich dann mal einen Tiefenscan der HDDs, mal schauen was dabei so ans Tageslicht kommt... ^^


----------



## X3niC (28. Oktober 2011)

EA hat doch gar kein Interesse und nicht die Ressourcen jeden PC "zu durchsuchen"...Ich bin BF3 spielen^^


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal an die ganzen Leute, die Ihre Freizeit investieren um endlich mal etwas ins Rollen zu bringen! Die Politik scheint nicht zuzuschauen, das erfreut mich riesig, hat der ganze Trubel doch etwas bewirkt anscheinend. Mal schauen, was in den nächsten Tagen noch so passiert.

Klar gibt es viel schlimmere Probleme auf der Welt, aber der öffentliche Dienst muss ja auch mal wieder ans arbeiten kommen, wofür ich Steuern etc. zahle!  *Little Joke*

Ich musste gerade daran denken, wie genial früher die Gaming-Zeit war, als man eine CD einlegte und beispielsweise Morrowind startete. Dann spielte man und spielte man, ja es war eine Art Entspannung nach harter Arbeit vom Alltag, man lies sich in eine andere Welt entführen.

Wie ist es heute? Schaut euch alle Beiträge an. Stress pur, ich will beim Zocken abschalten und nicht immer abhängig von einer Scheiß-Plattform sein, die mich gleichzeitig auch noch ausspioniert! Wirklich das allerletzte. Ich habe schon einige Zeit gebraucht Steam zu akzeptieren, aber das hier ist ja nunmal der Hammer schlechthin.

Einfach nur traurig...ich will doch einfach nur gamen um was abzuschalten..


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2011)

atin91 schrieb:


> ABER amazon speichert jeden artikel den du dir mal angesehen(!) hast wenn du angemeldet warst um werbung für dich zu personalisieren.


Nun ja, aber gerade im Fall Amazon macht das ja durchaus Sinn, daß man, wenn man zB eine Star Wars BluRay Artikelseite ansieht, Links zu den anderen präsentiert bekommt. Oder zu ähnlichen Filmen.

Davon abgesehen kann man die Liste der besuchte Artikel editieren und selbst bei gekauften Artikeln "diese nicht beachten" (sinngemäß) anklicken.



> facebook speichert sich deinen internetverlauf um dir geeignete werbung zu schicken.


Kleine technische Anmerkung: Internetseiten, die die Facebook Schnittstelle verwenden (zB um einen iLike Button dort anzuzeigen) können geloggt werden - von Seiten, die Facebook nichts von deiner Anwesenheit erzählen, bekommt Facebook auch nichts mit.



> worum es mir hier geht is das ich den wirbel nicht verstehe...heutzutage werfen leute mit ihren daten (zumeist freiwillig) um sich und das is ok.
> aber kaum steht in den agbs von origin das ea deinen pc scannen darf flamet hier alle welt rum...


Schon mal dran gedacht, daß die, die jetzt "hier rum flamen", Leute sind, die bei Facebook gar nicht aktiv sind?



> zum thema das spiel generell nich kaufen:
> ich glaube ehr weniger das ea das geflame der community interressieren wird den es kaufen sich ja genug leute bf3 und man hat genug daten zum verkaufen also schießt man sich damit im grunde nur selber ins knie


 Es geht nicht darum, daß man durch den Nichtkauf EA schädigt, sondern darum, daß man EA durch den Nichtkauf nicht an seine persönlichen Daten läßt.

Du installierst dir ja auch nicht freiwillig irgendwelche Trojaner, für die du dein Antivirenprogramm extra ausstellen mußt und sagst dann "Lol, ich hab nichts zu verbergen."


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

*Die Politik scheint sich nicht zu verstecken  Sorry ....argh


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Oktober 2011)

jemand sollte nen programm schreiben das origin unschädlich macht
 so ne art patch der sämtliche zugriffe auf alle pfade blockiert ;/


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> jemand sollte nen programm schreiben das origin unschädlich macht
> so ne art patch der sämtliche zugriffe auf alle pfade blockiert ;/


 
Das ist schon geschehen....man muss nur auf Seiten gehen, wo man das Spiel illegal erhält ^^


----------



## patalak (28. Oktober 2011)

"jemand sollte nen programm schreiben das origin unschädlich macht
so ne art patch der sämtliche zugriffe auf alle pfade blockiert ;/"

oder zumindest origin vorgaugelt das es daten samelt oder richtig arbeitet
bin bereit dafür auch 1 EUR / download zu zahlen

an alle anderen die sich dafür einsetzen 
durchhalten weiter so 
wenn die politik mitmacht wirds viellecht was


----------



## TilleG (28. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist der Protest schon bei Heise.de und T-Online angekommen. Alles wahrscheinlich nur dank der herausragend negativen Amazon Bewertungen. Natürlich läßt sich trefflich darüber streiten, ob der Weg der Beste ist, aber er funktioniert! Innerhalb von 24 Stunden haben sich deutsche Leitmedien eingeschaltet, der Datenschutzbeauftragte des größten Bundeslandes und eine politische Partei nicht unerheblichen Einflusses.

Ich halte den Weg über Produktbewertungen zu protestieren für äußerst richtig und wichtig. 

Es trifft deutlich besser, als 1000 Leute auf irgendeinem Platz irgendwo in der BRD. Da könnte man tatsächlich fragen "Was soll das?". Dabei sind Demonstrationen sicherlich nicht überflüssig....


----------



## Datamind (28. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> jemand sollte nen programm schreiben das origin unschädlich macht
> so ne art patch der sämtliche zugriffe auf alle pfade blockiert ;/



Das wird nicht einfach, stell dir mal vor du unterbindest bzw. modifizierst Origin Dateien. Falls EA das rauskriegt (sie können schließlich deine Daten scannen), können die dir den ganzen Zugang sperren. Da das Teil mit dem Browser harmoniert, gehen vermutlich die Verbindungen über Port 80 raus. Und Port 80 kannst du nicht so einfach blocken, weil Origin den IMO benötigen wird. Das kann man genauer sagen, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht mal mit nem Netzwerk Sniffer alle Pakete zu analysieren...


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Das wird nicht einfach, stell dir mal vor du unterbindest bzw. modifizierst Origin Dateien. Falls EA das rauskriegt (sie können schließlich deine Daten scannen), können die dir den ganzen Zugang sperren. Da das Teil mit dem Browser harmoniert, gehen vermutlich die Verbindungen über Port 80 raus. Und Port 80 kannst du nicht so einfach blocken, weil Origin den IMO benötigen wird. Das kann man genauer sagen, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht mal mit nem Netzwerk Sniffer alle Pakete zu analysieren...


Also Port 80 brauchst du nicht blocken, mit einer gescheiten Firewall kannst du Software-spezifisch den Datenverkehr blocken. Allerdings wird dir das nichts nutzen, denn entweder läuft Origin dann ... oder eben nicht.

Die Firewall von Kasper Internet Security find ich mehr als brauchbar ... dort kann man Protokollgenau sperren & auch Zugriff auf den PC limitieren, z.B. Registry lesen / schreiben etc.


----------



## smilefacer (28. Oktober 2011)

@ Tille G: 
Ich habe das gestern wie heute auch schon mit einer Revolution verglichen .....bzw. sowas wie dem Mauerfall `89 - klingt komisch ich weiss. 
Ich habe gestern erlebt, daß bei Amazon zig zuerst gegebene negative Bewertungen gelöscht wurden!! 
Danach dann war es wie `89 ....der Sturm der `Bürger` (hier: Gamer) ....mit dem Ziel, gegen Origin `aufzustehen` und eine Abfuhr zu geben!
Amazon musste nachgeben, wie die Grenzer damals ....und seitdem wird es überrannt von Leuten wie `du und ich` ....die ihre Meinung äussern! 

Und Du siehst, daß wir damit viel und an wichtigen Medien immer mehr erreichen!!


----------



## Datamind (28. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also Port 80 brauchst du nicht blocken, mit einer gescheiten Firewall kannst du Software-spezifisch den Datenverkehr blocken. Allerdings wird dir das nichts nutzen, denn entweder läuft Origin dann ... oder eben nicht.
> 
> Die Firewall von Kasper Internet Security find ich mehr als brauchbar ... dort kann man Protokollgenau sperren & auch Zugriff auf den PC limitieren, z.B. Registry lesen / schreiben etc.


 
Richtig, den Datenverkehr spezifisch blocken ist sicherlich unproblematisch. Aber in dem Fall wird Origin streiken...


----------



## Raptor (28. Oktober 2011)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> jo zum glück ist das nur für pc für consolen sind die bewertungrn alle sehr gut


 Nein das stimmt nicht. Schau dir die Bewertungen an für die Konsolen. In Deutschland bei PS3 4 Sterne und Xbox 3,5 Sterne. In Amerika sogar auch für Konsolen noch schlechter 3,5 Sterne bei PS3 und 3 Sterne bei Xbox360.
Dies zeigt das anscheinend Battlefield 3 auch ohne Origin nicht so gut ankommt wie gedacht.

@Origin:
Wer sich einige Kommentare bei Amazon.de und Amazon.com anschaut merkt auch das Origin massiv Probleme bereitet. Heute Nacht sind wohl in Europa die Server zusammengebrochen, kein Installieren bzw. Aktivieren etc. möglich:
Weiter zu Gamers.at - News - Eintrag


----------



## yami-sasuke (28. Oktober 2011)

Raptor schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt nicht. Schau dir die Bewertungen an für die Konsolen. In Deutschland bei PS3 4 Sterne und Xbox 3,5 Sterne. In Amerika sogar auch für Konsolen noch schlechter 3,5 Sterne bei PS3 und 3 Sterne bei Xbox360.
> Dies zeigt das anscheinend Battlefield 3 auch ohne Origin nicht so gut ankommt wie gedacht.
> 
> @Origin:
> ...


 
ja das problemm hate ich auch um 18 uhr instaliert erst um 00:40 konnte ich es zocken


----------



## Duderinho (28. Oktober 2011)

Zum ersten Mal nach vielen Jahren PC-Games-Abo bin ich WIRKLICH mächtig enttäuscht von der Redaktion! Es ist mir vollkommen unverständlich, wie in der aktuellen Ausgabe ein 22-Seiten-Special ohne eine Wort über diese Origin-"Problematik" (und das ist noch geschmeichelt!) veröffentlicht werden kann, dann eine 94% - Wertung und nur langsam und ganz zögerlich kommen hier auf der online-Seite mal Informationen was hinter Origin steckt... Gerade die PC-Games habe ich für ein seriöses und auch weitgehend neutrales Magazin gehalten, aber mich beschleicht das traurige Gefühl, dass hier das nicht-Verprellen eines potenten Werbekunden viel mehr zählt als eine fundierte Aufklärung der Leser. Belehrt mich gerne eines Besseren... Dabei geht es mir nicht um das Spiel an sich, Battlefield interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, ohnehin spiele ich viel auf meiner PS3, so dass mir "Origin" ganz persönlich im Moment ziemlich Wurscht sein kann, aber als (treuer) Leser erwarte ich von euch als Redaktion das Gegenteil dieser scheinbar einseitigen Hype-Berichterstattung. Andere Magazine wie Gamestar haben Artikel dazu schon seit Tagen auf Seite 1 ihrer Homepage... 
Vielleicht wird es echt Zeit, woanders zu abonieren...! Traurig...


----------



## zwxk (28. Oktober 2011)

An die Leute die an Sandboxie und ähnliches glauben: Das Problem ist, dass diese Programme zwar den Zugriff auf gewisse Ordner etc. verbieten können, nur zumindest auf Windows braucht Origin auf jedenfall Zugang (sonst kann es ja nichtmal starten).
Und damit hat es dann erst wieder Zugriff auf installierte Software und ähnliches.

Man müsste daher alle Ordner manuell eintragen, wo Origin nicht zugreifen darf - praktisch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Und da Battlefield einen Internet-Browser braucht (ein Schelm wer da böses denkt), kann dieser auch nicht blockiert werden. Somit scheint man Origin auch nicht wirklich den Zugriff auf Browser-bezogene Daten verbieten (History etc.)


----------



## HMCpretender (28. Oktober 2011)

Ist nur richtig so, dass man ein Produkt, mit derart schwerwiegenden Mängeln (Malware verseucht, Weiterverkaufsschutz) in Grund und Boden bewertet.


----------



## MA (28. Oktober 2011)

zwxk schrieb:


> An die Leute die an Sandboxie und ähnliches glauben: Das Problem ist, dass diese Programme zwar den Zugriff auf gewisse Ordner etc. verbieten können, nur zumindest auf Windows braucht Origin auf jedenfall Zugang (sonst kann es ja nichtmal starten).
> Und damit hat es dann erst wieder Zugriff auf installierte Software und ähnliches.
> 
> Man müsste daher alle Ordner manuell eintragen, wo Origin nicht zugreifen darf - praktisch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
> Und da Battlefield einen Internet-Browser braucht (ein Schelm wer da böses denkt), kann dieser auch nicht blockiert werden. Somit scheint man Origin auch nicht wirklich den Zugriff auf Browser-bezogene Daten verbieten (History etc.)


 es ist aber möcklich das origin nur auf windows ugreifen darf und nicht auf alles ander wie z.b bilder !!


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

Am besten hier die Kommentare der naiven Suchtis a la "Mir doch egal, dass meine komplette Computernutzung praktisch zu EA getwittert wird !"  ....für mich war es auch hart BF3 zu widerstehen...aber ich habe es geschafft


----------



## K-on-road (28. Oktober 2011)

Origin macht nichts weiter als Probleme von Spielen zu analysieren und Gründe für Abstürze usw. zu suchen. Und vllt. noch ein paar andere Dinge, aber Origin analysiert *sicherlich nicht*: 
- eure illegale Pornosammlung 
- eure Bilder, Musik oder Videos 
- eure Passwörter von sonstigen Websites

ihr braucht euch keine Gedanken machen. Aber wenn ihr schon illegal Spiele besitze, vorallem die von EA published sind, dann solltet ihr ein paar Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ergreifen. Steam macht im Grunde auch nichts anderes!


----------



## smilefacer (28. Oktober 2011)

Duderinho schrieb:


> Zum ersten Mal nach vielen Jahren PC-Games-Abo bin ich WIRKLICH mächtig enttäuscht von der Redaktion! Es ist mir vollkommen unverständlich, wie in der aktuellen Ausgabe ein 22-Seiten-Special ohne eine Wort über diese Origin-"Problematik" (und das ist noch geschmeichelt!) veröffentlicht werden kann, dann eine 94% - Wertung und nur langsam und ganz zögerlich kommen hier auf der online-Seite mal Informationen was hinter Origin steckt... Gerade die PC-Games habe ich für ein seriöses und auch weitgehend neutrales Magazin gehalten, aber mich beschleicht das traurige Gefühl, dass hier das nicht-Verprellen eines potenten Werbekunden viel mehr zählt als eine fundierte Aufklärung der Leser.



Danke - DAS denke ich mir auch - seit GESTERN nachmittag oder abend MÜSSTEN PC Spiele-Seiten nicht nur hypen - sondern DAS THEMA, was ALLE beschäftigt (s.Amazon!) nach GANZ OBEN auf die Homepage stellen....stattdessen wird es durchgereicht.....

Ich stelle dasselbe fest hier und heute wie kürzlich der Kampf von PES 2012 und Fifa 12.....letzteres bekanntlich von EA!
Ich fand das SO auffällig, daß die PC Games die Fifa 12 Berichte in gefühlter Arial 40 Schrift ankündigte - und pushte. 
Berichte über die Japaner von PES 2012 (was ja GLEICH gut ist, wenn nicht besser) musste man mit der Lupe suchen!

Es wird Zeit, daß heute nicht nur EA einen drüber bekommt ......  auch die PC Games Redaktion hat KOMPLETT die zeichen der Zeit verpennt! 
Gestern bereits und heute auch.....

Hand aufs Herz, Redaktion: Wieviel hat EA Euch gezahlt? Das Ganze STINKT zum Himmel !!


----------



## Duderinho (28. Oktober 2011)

K-on-road schrieb:


> Origin macht nichts weiter als Probleme von Spielen zu analysieren und Gründe für Abstürze usw. zu suchen. Und vllt. noch ein paar andere Dinge, aber Origin analysiert *sicherlich nicht*:
> - eure illegale Pornosammlung
> - eure Bilder, Musik oder Videos
> - eure Passwörter von sonstigen Websites
> ...


 
Damit hätte ich ja noch nicht mal ein Problem... Das Raubkopieren falsch ist habe ich schon lange verstanden. Mich persönlich ärgert einerseits die Arroganz einer Firma wie EA, die sich in unglaublich dreister Weise über geltendes Recht hinwegsetzt, und auf der anderen Seite die Dummheit der ganzen Kiddies, denen das scheissegal ist, hauptsache sie können sabbernd am Rechner sitzen und Battlefield zocken...


----------



## HMCpretender (28. Oktober 2011)

K-on-road schrieb:


> [...]ihr braucht euch keine Gedanken machen.


 
Eine hervorragende Lebenseinstellung. Millionen Kriminellen und Abzockern "gefällt das "


----------



## KabraxisObliv (28. Oktober 2011)

K-on-road schrieb:


> Origin macht nichts weiter als Probleme von Spielen zu analysieren und Gründe für Abstürze usw. zu suchen. Und vllt. noch ein paar andere Dinge, aber Origin analysiert *sicherlich nicht*:
> - eure illegale Pornosammlung
> - eure Bilder, Musik oder Videos
> - eure Passwörter von sonstigen Websites
> ...


 
Bei Steam ist das ganze freiwillig. Es wird ganz genau darauf hingewiesen und man muss explizit zustimmen.


----------



## Duderinho (28. Oktober 2011)

smilefacer schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, daß heute nicht nur EA einen drüber bekommt ......  auch die PC Games Redaktion hat KOMPLETT die zeichen der Zeit verpennt!
> Gestern bereits und heute auch.....


 
So sehe ich das mal auch, leider! Und zudem gehe ich als Abonent mit immerhin über 60,-€ / Jahr in Vorleistung und trage dazu wohl ein Stück mehr bei, dieses Magazin überhaupt erst zu ermöglichen als ein 14-jähriges "boah GEIL, BATTLEFIELD 3"-Kind, dass seine PC-Games von Muttis Taschengeld am Kiosk mit 'ner Dose Red Bull zusammen kauft...


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

Duderinho schrieb:


> Damit hätte ich ja noch nicht mal ein Problem... Das Raubkopieren falsch ist habe ich schon lange verstanden. Mich persönlich ärgert einerseits die Arroganz einer Firma wie EA, die sich in unglaublich dreister Weise über geltendes Recht hinwegsetzt, und auf der anderen Seite die Dummheit der ganzen Kiddies, denen das scheissegal ist, hauptsache sie können sabbernd am Rechner sitzen und Battlefield zocken...


 
*Gefällt mir!*


----------



## Renox1 (28. Oktober 2011)

Das einzige, was mich an Battlefield 3 stört ist das Battlelog.


----------



## dohderbert (28. Oktober 2011)

ich hab mal Origin blockiert und werde es wohl nicht mehr starten, solange EA nichts ändert.. Also kein BF3 zocken :/


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

Der Hersteller räumt sich selbst in den EULA überraschend ein, kompletten Zugriff auf sensible Daten zu erhalten. Dies beinhaltet

"Geschlecht, Postleitzahl, Daten über Ihren Rechner, Ihre Hardware, Software, Plattform, Spielsystem, Medien, mobiles Gerät, einschließlich Geräte-IDs, Ereignisdaten, Internet Protocol (IP)-Adresse, Netzwerk-Media Access Control (MAC)-Adresse und Verbindung.",

sowie die Rechte:

"Sammeln, Nutzen, Speichern und Übertragen von technischen und verwandten Informationen, die deinen Computer (einschließlich IP-Adresse), dein Betriebssystem, deine Nutzung der Anwendung (einschließlich erfolgreicher Installation und/oder Deinstallation), Software, Software-Nutzung und deine Hardware-Peripherie identifizieren"


 Der OBERGAU, Drecks-EA! Pfui!
Mehr muss man doch nicht mehr sagen....


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Oktober 2011)

Alle Proteste werden wohl nichts nützen wer BF3 spielen will muss EA einen gläsernen PC zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Chronik (28. Oktober 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Alle Proteste werden wohl nichts nützen wer BF3 spielen will muss EA einen gläsernen PC zur Verfügung stellen.


 Darauf würd ich nicht setzen.
Ich hab jetzt schon viele NEGATIV BEWERTUNGEN bei Amazon gelesen und eine Pedition gibt es auch schon. Selbts wenn diese Pedition sich nur gegen die PC Version richtet, es gibt eine menge Leute die keine Konsole aber dafür einen guten bis sehr guten Rechner haben. (Ich bin einer davon xD)
Wenn die meisten User nun das Spiel zurückschicken, wie ich, wegen ORIGIN und den ganzen Installation ROTZ, bekommt EA einen linken und rechten Hacken von den Usern verpasst. (War doch bei GTA4 ganau so) Außerdem fehlen die Geld einnahmen.


----------



## MoeD (28. Oktober 2011)

atin91 schrieb:


> ...
> worum es mir hier geht is das ich den wirbel nicht verstehe...heutzutage werfen leute mit ihren daten (zumeist freiwillig) um sich und das is ok.
> aber kaum steht in den agbs von origin das ea deinen pc scannen darf flamet hier alle welt rum...mal gut für euch das man sich das game auch cracken und dann den singleplayer ohne origin spielen kann dann haben wir dafür ja noch ne entschuldigung - "ja ich wollt nich das ea meine daten bekommt"-.-


 
Ich glaube was du eher nicht verstehst ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Cookie und einem Trojaner.


----------



## Red14Devil (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: galt diese eula auch für die BETA?


----------



## Chronik (28. Oktober 2011)

Red14Devil schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage: galt diese eula auch für die BETA?


 
Ich glaube schon, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem bei der Sache ist ja auch folgendes. Selbst wenn jemand jetzt kein BF3 oder FIFA 12 kaufen sollte, aber mind. ein altes EA Spiel mal im Multiplayer gespielt hat oder spielt, wird ihm das Ganze trotzdem aufgedrängt.
Warum? Weil man früher, um im MP zu spielen, einen EA-Account anlegen musste (Beispielsweise für Command & Conquer 3 oder die FIFA-Spiele)
Als jetzt Origin offiziell erschien, wurde jeder EA-Account automatisch in einen Origin-Account umgewandelt. Also jeder der mal ein MP-Spiel von EA gespielt hat, hat jetzt automatisch einen Origin-Account, ob er will oder nicht und muss wahrscheinlich auch den ganzen AGBs zustimmen, selbst wenn er nur ein altes, damals gekauftes, EA-Spiel online zocken will.


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Oktober 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> ich glaub die petition wird unserem staat eher am a... vorbeigehen.
> ausserdem wenn doch nicht wird es sehr schwer in der hinsicht was zu erreichen da ea  hierzulande keinen sitz hat.
> einfach das game nicht kaufen ist meiner ansicht nach das wirksamste in dem fall,
> dann müssen aber alle mitziehen.



Um das vielleicht noch einmal kurz klar zu stellen. Die Petition richtet sich nicht an EA oder den deutschen Staat. Sie richtet sich and die Verbraucherzentrale und zielt darauf ab einen Verkaufsstopp von BF3 zu erreichen weil EA mit Origin und den entsprechenden EULAS gegen das deutsche Gesetz verstößt.

Ich glaube schon das die Petition aAussicht auf Erfolg haben könnte. EA und DICE werden sich vermutlich 3 mal überlegen den deutschen PC Markt zu verlieren (der einer der größten und damit wichtigsten PC-Märkte der Welt ist), oder ihre EULA's abzuschwächen.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Oktober 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Darauf würd ich nicht setzen.
> Ich hab jetzt schon viele NEGATIV BEWERTUNGEN bei Amazon gelesen und eine Pedition gibt es auch schon. Selbts wenn diese Pedition sich nur gegen die PC Version richtet, es gibt eine menge Leute die keine Konsole aber dafür einen guten bis sehr guten Rechner haben. (Ich bin einer davon xD)
> Wenn die meisten User nun das Spiel zurückschicken, wie ich, wegen ORIGIN und den ganzen Installation ROTZ, bekommt EA einen linken und rechten Hacken von den Usern verpasst. (War doch bei GTA4 ganau so) Außerdem fehlen die Geld einnahmen.


 Da bist du aber sehr optimistisch, ich denke mir mal bei der Generation Facebook scheißen die meisten auf ihre Privatendaten und die die es normal nicht tun, können vielleicht einfach nicht die Finger von BF3 lassen weil sie es unbedingt zocken wollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schattenlord98 (28. Oktober 2011)

Heute steht sogar ein Artikel über die Dreistigkeit auf Spiegel-Online:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,794600,00.html


----------



## MrCry3Angel (28. Oktober 2011)

super, das darüber endlich berichtet wird. es ist unfassbar, was man den konsumenten zumutet !


----------



## meisterYoda (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde man muss hier leider auch deutlich die PC Games kritisieren. In den letzten Wochen kamen täglich mindestens ein halbes Duzend Meldungen zu Battlefield 3 zu jedem kleinen Videofetzen. Das Origin-Problem wird erst aufgegriffen, als das Spiel schon draußen ist. Die Gamestar hat es immerhin geschafft am 25.10. einen Artikel über den Sachverhalt zu berichten, obwohl das eigentlich auch schon relativ spät ist - aber immerhin. Diese ganze Geschichte hat sich doch schon mit FIFA 2012 angedeutet, wo es bei vielen starke Probleme bei der Installation wegen der BETA-Version von Origin gab(Praktischerweise viel somit auch die Supportpflicht weg). Da hätte man sich die Sache vielleicht schon mal näher angucken können (Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, in diesem Zusammenhang schon einen Post verfasst zu haben). 

Als Abonennt, der 60€ im Jahr für das Magazin ausgibt, erwarte ich ab jetzt wesentlich bessere und umfangreichere Recherche.

Es geht ja nicht primär um Battlefield 3 sondern darum wie die Zukunft des Spielens am PC aussieht.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (28. Oktober 2011)

Die Videospieleindustrie ist kriminell. Sie verweigern, dass man das Eigentum an dem hält was man kauft.


----------



## Chriss8185 (28. Oktober 2011)

Was macht Origin?
Diverse besorgte Spieler haben überprüft, was genau Origin macht und wirklich und real zu EA sendet - denn das ist ja der Knackpunkt: Wird EA meine Pornos einsehen? Meine Briefe? Meine Bankdaten? Omas Kuchenrezept? Die dann an dubiose Firmen weiterverkaufen? Die Antwort lautet: Nein, Origin macht nichts dergleichen. Die einzigen Daten die Origin wirklich zu EA sendet sind, welche Spiele auf dem Rechner sind und welche Hardware genutzt wird - also das, was etwa beispielsweise auch Steam macht, wegen dem niemand in Tobsuchtsanfälle verfällt und etwas von Spyware schreit. Eigentlich wäre hier der Punkt erreicht, wo man sagt: Punkt. Aus. Das Thema ist durch. Leider ist das nicht der Fall - und das aus zwei Gründen: EA selber und diversen übereifrigen Leuten...

Schlagende Schlagworte
Dass im Internet ein Schlagwort mehr wert ist als eine generell gut durchdachte Argumentation ist neben dem Faible vieler Leute für Anfeindungen gegen Menschen mit anderen Meinungen kein Geheimnis. Und so werfen besorgte Datenschützer mit Schlagwörtern um sich wie Battlefield-Spieler mit Granaten auf Strike at Karkand: Gläserner User, Data Mining und Supertrojaner ziehen sich gerade durch die Amazon-Rezensionen wie Hundescheiße durch ein ewig nicht gereinigtes Hundeklo. Warum? Nicht weil EA wirklich Omas Kuchenrezept bekommt, sondern weil sie die Möglichkeit hätten, die EULA zu verändern und dann an alle Daten herankommen könnten und die auch noch weitergeben könnten. Hätte. Könnte. Vielleicht. Allein der Gedanke, dass EA das wirklich tun würde wirkt schon aus rein technischen Gesichtspunkten - am Ende müsste Origin alle Daten zu EA schicken und damit massenhaft Material hochladen - bei den Internetanbindungen der meisten Leute schlichtweg lächerlich; der Aufregung tut das aber natürlich keinen Abbruch.

Am Rande: Der Gipfel der Dummheit
Ja, das muss sein: Abseits vom generell auf Deutschland beschränkten Toben gegen Origin haben wir etwas gefunden, was uns zu Lachtränen gebracht hat: Eine Facebook-Petition. Gegen Origin. Und wein Blick auf die “Battlefield 3”-Facebook-Seite zeigt weiterhin hunderte Menschen, die zwar alle intimen Lebensdetails oft ungeschützt auf Facebook zeigen, aber gegen Origin protestieren. Gläserner User? Daten-Sammeln ist böse? Ach was - Facebook macht sowas doch nicht! Und jetzt alle schön im Chor: Gläserner User. Origin ist der Teufel und Übertrojaner. Seid dagegen. Auf Facebook...


----------



## MrCry3Angel (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Facebook Argument ist lächerlich, jeder kann dort FREIWILLIG seine Angaben machen. Auch in welchem Grad oder Ausmaß er dort persönliches freigibt, kann selbst bestimmt werden. Bei Origin ist wohl kaum kontrollierbar was über den User gesammelt wird und in welchen tiefen persönlichen Eingriff die Sache stattfindet.


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

Der gute alte Spiegel berichtet also auch schon darüber.
Es wird spannend die nächsten Tage, soviel steht fest. Ich hoffe, dass bei EA schon alles in Flammen steht.


----------



## Sjork (28. Oktober 2011)

Es geht darum, dass nach und nach die Rechte beschnitten werden ohne das jemand etwas davon mirkriegt. So wurde das schon immer mit Machtspielen gemacht. Leider verstehe ich EA ganz gut, da sie eigentlich nur ihre Produkte schützen wollen. Du glaubst aber doch echt nicht, dass der Publisher nicht wirklch mehr einbauen wird, wenn er erstmal den Kunden davon überzeugt hat. Genauso hat Valve ja auch seine Kunden enteignet. Und EA macht das ja unterschwellig auf DEINEN Rechner. Es ist ja nicht so, dass du dich irgendwo extra anmelden müsstest. Mit dem Komfort den Steam bietet braucht man sich weniger Gedanken um den Erwerb seiner Spiele machen, aber eben auch nicht mehr um ihr Besitzrecht (nicht verwechseln mit Eigentumsrecht). All das ist gekoppelt an einen Account den man problemlos knacken kann oder sperren, wenn Valve es als erwiesen erachtet, dass du gegen die Nutzungsbestimmung verstoßen hast. Dann ist es nicht gesagt, dass du den wiederbekommst, zumindest nicht problemlos. In den Startlöchern liegen schon die ganzen "Cloud"- Programme, Apple tut so als ob es ein "technischer Fehler" war, dass GPS-Daten hemlich gesammelt wurde.... usw ect pp. 
Wenn man sich Anbetracht solcher Entwicklungen keinen Kopf macht, dann ist man wirklich naiv oder man profitiert selber davon. 
Alles im Namen der Marktforschung (oder öffentlicher Sicherheit), versteht sich.




Chriss8185 schrieb:


> Was macht Origin?
> Diverse besorgte Spieler haben überprüft, was genau Origin macht und wirklich und real zu EA sendet - denn das ist ja der Knackpunkt: Wird EA meine Pornos einsehen? Meine Briefe? Meine Bankdaten? Omas Kuchenrezept? Die dann an dubiose Firmen weiterverkaufen? Die Antwort lautet: Nein, Origin macht nichts dergleichen. Die einzigen Daten die Origin wirklich zu EA sendet sind, welche Spiele auf dem Rechner sind und welche Hardware genutzt wird - also das, was etwa beispielsweise auch Steam macht, wegen dem niemand in Tobsuchtsanfälle verfällt und etwas von Spyware schreit. Eigentlich wäre hier der Punkt erreicht, wo man sagt: Punkt. Aus. Das Thema ist durch. Leider ist das nicht der Fall - und das aus zwei Gründen: EA selber und diversen übereifrigen Leuten...
> 
> Schlagende Schlagworte
> ...


----------



## s4unit (28. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> Was macht Origin?
> Diverse besorgte Spieler haben überprüft, was genau Origin macht und wirklich und real zu EA sendet - denn das ist ja der Knackpunkt: Wird EA meine Pornos einsehen? Meine Briefe? Meine Bankdaten? Omas Kuchenrezept? Die dann an dubiose Firmen weiterverkaufen? Die Antwort lautet: Nein, Origin macht nichts dergleichen. Die einzigen Daten die Origin wirklich zu EA sendet sind, welche Spiele auf dem Rechner sind und welche Hardware genutzt wird - also das, was etwa beispielsweise auch Steam macht, wegen dem niemand in Tobsuchtsanfälle verfällt und etwas von Spyware schreit. Eigentlich wäre hier der Punkt erreicht, wo man sagt: Punkt. Aus. Das Thema ist durch. Leider ist das nicht der Fall - und das aus zwei Gründen: EA selber und diversen übereifrigen Leuten...
> 
> Schlagende Schlagworte
> ...



Ach komm, deine Meinung will hier keine hören.Bist bestimmt ein Mitarbeiter von EA!!


----------



## bummi18 (28. Oktober 2011)

Es ist mir egal was Origin für Daten sendet , ich kaufe ein Spiel um dieses zu zocken .was für Games auf meinem rechner sind ist meine sache und geht niemanden etwas an. und keiner weis was wirklich für daten gesendet werden , angeblich auch browser verlauf usw.
Frechheit schlechthin !!! PC Games , könnt Ihr da nicht was tun ?


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

@s4unit
Okay...dein Kommentar war jetzt auch nicht gerade fair...

Chrissi's Beitrag war vom Prinzip her akzeptabel, nur leider ohne jedliche Belege einfach nicht ernstzunehmen...."diverse besorgte Spieler haben überprüft"...zieht bei mir beispielsweise gar nicht, wenn dagegen ein gelernter Experte auf bei Gamestar genau gegenteiliges bewiesen hat!


----------



## s4unit (28. Oktober 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> @s4unit
> Okay...dein Kommentar war jetzt auch nicht gerade fair...
> 
> Chrissi's Beitrag war vom Prinzip her akzeptabel, nur leider ohne jedliche Belege einfach nicht ernstzunehmen...."diverse besorgte Spieler haben überprüft"...zieht bei mir beispielsweise gar nicht, wenn dagegen ein gelernter Experte auf bei Gamestar genau gegenteiliges bewiesen hat!


 
Das kann sich aber jeder Zeit ändern.Man weiss nie wann sie auch mal andere Daten sammeln.


----------



## TBF (28. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> Was macht Origin?
> Diverse besorgte Spieler haben überprüft, was genau Origin macht und wirklich und real zu EA sendet - denn das ist ja der Knackpunkt: Wird EA meine Pornos einsehen? Meine Briefe? Meine Bankdaten? Omas Kuchenrezept? Die dann an dubiose Firmen weiterverkaufen? Die Antwort lautet: Nein, Origin macht nichts dergleichen. Die einzigen Daten die Origin wirklich zu EA sendet sind, welche Spiele auf dem Rechner sind und welche Hardware genutzt wird - also das, was etwa beispielsweise auch Steam macht, wegen dem niemand in Tobsuchtsanfälle verfällt und etwas von Spyware schreit. Eigentlich wäre hier der Punkt erreicht, wo man sagt: Punkt. Aus. Das Thema ist durch. Leider ist das nicht der Fall - und das aus zwei Gründen: EA selber und diversen übereifrigen Leuten...
> 
> Schlagende Schlagworte
> ...


 
Und wer ist "wir"?


----------



## Emke (28. Oktober 2011)

The Boat has set Sail for the EA Servers! gr33t LulzSec

Wetten?


----------



## bummi18 (28. Oktober 2011)

das schlimme ist , solange diese meinungen nicht zu ea kommen passiert rein gar nichts. ihr könnt schimpfen wie ihr wollt .. leider...


----------



## xotoxic242 (28. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> Ach komm, deine Meinung will hier keine hören.Bist bestimmt ein Mitarbeiter von EA!!




Es ist ein Forum.Also kann jeder seine Meinung sagen. Vielleicht kapierst auch Du das endlich mal!
Und spar Dir Deine Polemik!

Im übrigen bin ich sogar der selben Meinung wie Chris8185.


----------



## s4unit (28. Oktober 2011)

bummi18 schrieb:


> Es ist mir egal was Origin für Daten sendet , ich kaufe ein Spiel um dieses zu zocken .was für Games auf meinem rechner sind ist meine sache und geht niemanden etwas an. und keiner weis was wirklich für daten gesendet werden , angeblich auch browser verlauf usw.
> Frechheit schlechthin !!! PC Games , könnt Ihr da nicht was tun ?



Genau das will ich auch! Einfach nur zocken !Wofür sind denn Spiele sonst gedacht?


----------



## Belgium (28. Oktober 2011)

Ne blöde Frage, kann man es auch mit Vista spielen?! Games Aktuell sag man braucht Windows 7? Grussor Ihr lieben!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. Oktober 2011)

Belgium schrieb:


> Ne blöde Frage, kann man es auch mit Vista spielen?! Games Aktuell sag man braucht Windows 7? Grussor Ihr lieben!


 
Man braucht mindestens DX 10 ,also langt Vista


----------



## thonczek123 (28. Oktober 2011)

Run Origin in Sandbox

Meme

Problem solved


----------



## Sansana (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde lustig das Leute über Origin meckern aber Bf3 auf ihren Pc zocken. Naja, gz an die Leute die es weiterhin boykottieren. Ich spiele das Game auch nicht aber nur weil ich es nicht so besonders finde wie es hochgehypt wird. Mit Origin ist nun noch ein Grund dazu gekommen darauf zu verzichten der mir vorher nicht bewussst war. Dann versuche ich mal die Welt ein wenig besser zu machen indem ich es mir nicht kaufen werde. Hätte ich wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht gekauft aber nun habe ich einen vernümpftigen Grund oder soll ich eher sagen eine Mission zu der ich mich verplichtet fühle?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich will hier niemanden beleidigen, aber als ich vor ein paar Monaten in einem TE geschrieben habe das man aufgrund dieser Tatsache die Finger von diesem Spiel lassen sollte, bin ich ziemlich verlacht worden.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Oktober 2011)

thonczek123 schrieb:


> Run Origin in Sandbox
> 
> Meme
> 
> Problem solved


 
Haste mal ein schönes Tutorial?


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2011)

Weiß nicht, ob es schon jemand geschrieben hat:
Auf Amazon*.com* sieht es nicht ganz so düster aus. Dor that die PC-Version immerhin 2,5 Sterne im Moment.


----------



## Cornholio04 (28. Oktober 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Ich finde lustig das Leute über Origin meckern aber Bf3 auf ihren Pc zocken. Naja, gz an die Leute die es weiterhin boykottieren. Ich spiele das Game auch nicht aber nur weil ich es nicht so besonders finde wie es hochgehypt wird. Mit Origin ist nun noch ein Grund dazu gekommen darauf zu verzichten der mir vorher nicht bewussst war. Dann versuche ich mal die Welt ein wenig besser zu machen indem ich es mir nicht kaufen werde. Hätte ich wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht gekauft aber nun habe ich einen vernümpftigen Grund oder soll ich eher sagen eine Mission zu der ich mich verplichtet fühle?


 Wie wäre es denn mit der Mission "Rechtschreibung"? Das wäre doch noch viel vernü*nft*iger. 
Ein bischen Spaß muss hier doch auch mal sein...

Grüße

Corni


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (28. Oktober 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Ich finde lustig das Leute über Origin meckern aber Bf3 auf ihren Pc zocken. Naja, gz an die Leute die es weiterhin boykottieren. Ich spiele das Game auch nicht aber nur weil ich es nicht so besonders finde wie es hochgehypt wird. Mit Origin ist nun noch ein Grund dazu gekommen darauf zu verzichten der mir vorher nicht bewussst war. Dann versuche ich mal die Welt ein wenig besser zu machen indem ich es mir nicht kaufen werde. Hätte ich wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht gekauft aber nun habe ich einen vernümpftigen Grund oder soll ich eher sagen eine Mission zu der ich mich verplichtet fühle?


 
Öhhh das Spiel ist geil ?
Origin ist ein bitterer beigeschmack xD
Für die meißten zumindest, mir gehts am allerwertesten vorbei da ich nur Spiele und sonst nichts aufem Rechner hab ... sollen se ruhig spionieren ...
Wer heutzutage noch private oder wichtige Datein aufem rechner hat der mit dem www verbunden ist hat selber schuld wenn er so naiv ist und glaubt nur programme wie Origin spionieren einen aus ... Das fängt beim Betriebssystem an und hört beim Virenscanner auf ...


----------



## Datamind (28. Oktober 2011)

MrCry3Angel schrieb:


> Das Facebook Argument ist lächerlich, jeder kann dort FREIWILLIG seine Angaben machen. Auch in welchem Grad oder Ausmaß er dort persönliches freigibt, kann selbst bestimmt werden. Bei Origin ist wohl kaum kontrollierbar was über den User gesammelt wird und in welchen tiefen persönlichen Eingriff die Sache stattfindet.





Datamind schrieb:


> Das Facebook Argument ist lächerlich, jeder kann dort FREIWILLIG seine Angaben machen. Auch in welchem Grad oder Ausmaß er dort persönliches freigibt, kann selbst bestimmt werden. Bei Origin ist wohl kaum kontrollierbar was über den User gesammelt wird und in welchen tiefen persönlichen Eingriff die Sache stattfindet.


 
Hehe, danke das du meinen Beitrag #75 weiterverwendest  das kam mir so bekannt vor was du da schreibst... das war ja auch von mir ^^ MrCry3Angel ist cool, der Bursche ist ganz meiner Meinung...


----------



## thonczek123 (28. Oktober 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Haste mal ein schönes Tutorial?


 
Hab eins auf Youtube gesehen


----------



## Chriss8185 (28. Oktober 2011)

mitarbeiter von EA nee bin ich nicht will ich auch nicht habe das nur mal von der seite mal hinzugefügt aber hier könnt ihr ja mal selber lesen

http://www.battlefield-3.org/launch-schwierigkeiten-problemeloesungen-10-millionen.t163146.html


----------



## xotoxic242 (28. Oktober 2011)

Komisch. Bis jetzt wurde noch nichts gescannt bei mir.


----------



## Datamind (28. Oktober 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> mitarbeiter von EA nee bin ich nicht will ich auch nicht habe das nur mal von der seite mal hinzugefügt aber hier könnt ihr ja mal selber lesen
> 
> http://www.battlefield-3.org/launch-schwierigkeiten-problemeloesungen-10-millionen.t163146.html


 

*Zitat: battlefield-3.org

Fazit
Nein, ich finde Origin nicht wirklich gut - es ist ein nützliches Programm, das man braucht.*


Das Ding braucht kein Mensch und nützlich ist es nur für EA. Typischer fanboy Beitrag ^^

Nenn mir doch mal ein paar Vorteile von Origin? Mir fallen jedenfalls bis heute keine ein...


----------



## maggi92 (28. Oktober 2011)

Kann man irgendwo sehen, was Origin so auf meinem PC treibt?


----------



## mubwe (28. Oktober 2011)

Was hier etwas abwertend rüberkommt ist inzwischen mächtig angewachsen: Die Ablehnung gegen ´ORIGIN´ auf AMAZON.DE.

Ihr schreibt oben: ´mit der EULA zustimmung.... -und mehr. -´ Dieses ´mehr´ beinhaltet aber z.B. das komplette scannen der Daten die auf dem Rechner des BF3-Spielers gespeichert sind!

Desweiteren ist in den Bewertungen auf AMAZON.DE die ernstzunehmende meldung (mit Screenshot) eines Users zu finden, die Beweisen das der Origin-Client u.a. in den gespeicherten Steuerdaten rumschnüffelt!

ORIGIN verstösst mit seiner EULA offensichtlich gegen geltendes Deutsches Recht.


Bitteschön, - SO GEHT ES NICHT!!! - Und Ihr solltet das nicht unterstützen.


Mein BF3 ist noch nicht geöffnet und geht umgehend zum Händler zurück.
Im übrigen können auch User die BF3 schon installiert haben, im nachhinein aber kalte Füsse bekommen, dieses zurückschicken indem sie sich auf die eklatanten Rechtsverstösse der EULA beziehen.

mfg. Micha


----------



## Mr-DIG (28. Oktober 2011)

maggi92 schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo sehen, was Origin so auf meinem PC treibt?


 
Jupp, hole dir "process monitor" und starte es. Wenn du Origin nebenbei laufen hast, kannste schön sehen wo sich dat Ding umschaut.

Auf Amazon hat einer nen Screen davon gemacht, das Origin in seiner Steuererklärung drin war. Wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Cornholio04 (28. Oktober 2011)

Das nimmt Ausmaße an, dass ist ja wirklich "beeindruckend". EA bekommt hier mit BF3 ne ganz schöne Watschen serviert. Ich bin gespannt ob und was es bewegen wird. 
So oder so, dieser Gamerelease ist schon jetzt legendär 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## maggi92 (28. Oktober 2011)

Mr-DIG schrieb:


> Jupp, hole dir "process monitor" und starte es. Wenn du Origin nebenbei laufen hast, kannste schön sehen wo sich dat Ding umschaut.


 
Ah okay danke


----------



## HMCpretender (28. Oktober 2011)

Naja, sie werden eine leicht entschärfte aber im Grunde immer noch unzumutbare Version von Origin einführen und die Gamer werdens schlucken, weil "besser als nix".


----------



## scherzeking (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mich eig. schön darauf gefreut, wie sie die beiden Publisher gegenseitig fertig machen.
EA hat es sich aber schon von Anfang an jetzt versaut.
Hoffentlich kommt ne Version ohne Origin. Dabei ist es mir egal ob das nur illegal machbar ist.
Nichts gegen das Spiel. Dice fand ich bisher immer cool, nur EA zieht es mit der Plattform in den Dreck. Werde das ganze mit Spannung weiter verfolgen. Wenn sich aber nichts ändert, gebe ich mich glücklich mit dem neuen CoD zufrieden.


----------



## byaliar (28. Oktober 2011)

BF3, Sp PC release existiert , im übrigen läuft BF3 SP Ohne BROWSER PLUGIN problemlos.
origin ist wirklich völlig sinnlos und diehnt nur der Datenspionage.


----------



## Mr-DIG (28. Oktober 2011)

Mit "Process Monitor" kann ich bestätigen, Origin schaut in immer wiederkehrenden  Abständen im "... Electronic Arts\Origin\..." - Verzeichnis nach. Was  vermutlich bei jedem (wenn vorhanden) auf der Hauptpartition (C: ) liegen  müsste. Ausser einem (einmaligen?) Abstecher in anderes  "Originunrelevantes" Verzeichnis, kommen die sonst immer widerkehrenden  Abfragen. D.h. Origin greift bei mir bisher auf KEINE andere Partition  zu. Da ich meine "privaten" Daten NIE auf der Hauptpartition speichere,  bin ich zwar beunruhigt über die Allgemeinsituation, kann damit aber  vorerst leben. 

Wenn sich nicht noch gravierenderes herausstellt,  ist man als "BF-Zocker" gut beraten seine sensiblen/persönlichen Daten  entweder auf einer anderen Partition, oder komplett auf einem externen  Datenträger zu speichern!


----------



## mubwe (28. Oktober 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Naja, sie werden eine leicht entschärfte aber im Grunde immer noch unzumutbare Version von Origin einführen und die Gamer werdens schlucken, weil "besser als nix".


 

Das glaub ich so nicht, Weil: Die Comunity ist sensibilisiert. - Die EULA verstossen klar gegen die Deutsche Rechtsprechung.
Wenn sich ev. Änderungen nicht im rechtlichem Rahmen befinden ändert das nichts daran das die EULA von BF2 in DE nicht gültig ist!

Sicher gibt es immer User denen es egal ist ob alle ihre Daten irgendwohin übermittelt werden,- aber das ist so wie überall:
Schwachmaten wird es immer geben! - leider

Es bleibt die Hoffnung das das Spiel mit einem Verkaufsverbot belegt wird bis EA /Origin die Deutsche Rechtssprechung in ihrer EULA und Software verwirklicht.

gruss


----------



## Red14Devil (28. Oktober 2011)

Man müsste MW3 schon kaufen nur um EA eins auszuwischen...


----------



## Poennich (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir arbeitet Origin auch bisweilen nur in seinem eigenen Verzeichnis, dem von BF und auf der gesamten C: Partion. Auf C: liegt eh nur das OS und ein paar nicht so wichtige Programme. Persönliche Daten sind alle woanders.


----------



## maggi92 (29. Oktober 2011)

Poennich schrieb:


> Bei mir arbeitet Origin auch bisweilen nur in seinem eigenen Verzeichnis, dem von BF und auf der gesamten C: Partion. Auf C: liegt eh nur das OS und ein paar nicht so wichtige Programme. Persönliche Daten sind alle woanders.


 
Heißt das, wenn ich Origin auf C: installiert habe, kann es auf D: nicht rumschnüffeln?


----------



## Possum (29. Oktober 2011)

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2691/fglehhsj_jpg.htm

... wenn das echt ist.


----------



## wOJ (29. Oktober 2011)

Possum schrieb:


> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2691/fglehhsj_jpg.htm
> 
> ... wenn das echt ist.


 Ich teste das lieber selber und lass das programm jetzt auch die ganze zeit zusammen mit origin laufen. die externe festplatte mit privaten daten bleibt vorerst nicht angeschlossen


----------



## Mr-DIG (29. Oktober 2011)

So sieht es momentan aus, kann ich bestätigen. Origin greift ausschliesslich auf EA relevante Dateien in der Hauptpartition zu.


----------



## Mr-DIG (29. Oktober 2011)

Possum schrieb:


> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2691/fglehhsj_jpg.htm
> 
> ... wenn das echt ist.


 
Wenn der Trottel alles auf der gleichen Partition hat, selber schuld...


----------



## Duderinho (29. Oktober 2011)

meisterYoda schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss hier leider auch deutlich die PC Games kritisieren. In den letzten Wochen kamen täglich mindestens ein halbes Duzend Meldungen zu Battlefield 3 zu jedem kleinen Videofetzen. Das Origin-Problem wird erst aufgegriffen, als das Spiel schon draußen ist. Die Gamestar hat es immerhin geschafft am 25.10. einen Artikel über den Sachverhalt zu berichten, obwohl das eigentlich auch schon relativ spät ist - aber immerhin. Diese ganze Geschichte hat sich doch schon mit FIFA 2012 angedeutet, wo es bei vielen starke Probleme bei der Installation wegen der BETA-Version von Origin gab(Praktischerweise viel somit auch die Supportpflicht weg). Da hätte man sich die Sache vielleicht schon mal näher angucken können (Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, in diesem Zusammenhang schon einen Post verfasst zu haben).
> 
> Als Abonennt, der 60€ im Jahr für das Magazin ausgibt, erwarte ich ab jetzt wesentlich bessere und umfangreichere Recherche.
> 
> Es geht ja nicht primär um Battlefield 3 sondern darum wie die Zukunft des Spielens am PC aussieht.


 
Recht du hast! Der dunklen Seite der MACHT wiederstehen die Redaktion der "PC Games" sollte... mmmh... JAAAA! 

Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt: "Origin" hat nichts mit der Bewertung von "Battlefield 3" zu tun, dem kann ich nur sagen: Nach der selben Logik könnte der ADAC zukünftig bei den Crash-Tests aller Fahrzeuge mit katastrophalem Insassenschutz trotzdem 5 Sterne geben und sagen: "Solange Sie da nur drin sitzen sind Sie aber SOWAS von sicher!!! Ach soooo... Sie wollen auch damit FAHREN!? Jaaaa, DAVON würden wir aber eher abraten!"


----------



## Joerg2 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es ja so oder so eine Frechheit, dass EA offenbar glaubt damit durchzukommen. Ein Konzern wie EA wird bei einem seiner größten Releases des Jahres ja wohl mal auch einen deutschen Juristen drübergucken lassen haben, aber sich dann wohl gedacht haben - wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter und die Gamer regen sich vielleicht auf, werden aber nicht klagen....


----------



## Datamind (29. Oktober 2011)

Mr-DIG schrieb:


> So sieht es momentan aus, kann ich bestätigen. Origin greift ausschliesslich auf EA relevante Dateien in der Hauptpartition zu.



Vielleicht haben die nach der Problematik und den Medienberichten einen Gang zurück geschaltet was das Scanverhalten betrifft... 

Weiss ja keiner was die Software für Steuerungsoptionen bietet. Deshalb würde ich mich nicht zu sehr darauf verlassen, ob es im Moment nur EA relevante Daten sind. Das könnte sich jederzeit ändern. Ist halt wie ein Überaschungsei, man weiss nicht was drin steckt, aber Spannend ist es auf jeden Fall...

PS: Hier ist auch schon das nächste Bild. Diesmal hat es nicht Lexware erwischt, sondern den Ordner der Mobiltelefonsoftware..

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2691/enxmldba_jpg.htm


----------



## clani (29. Oktober 2011)

Nur auf die Hauptpartition ? Ich kann da was anderes Berichten, bei mir greift es auf c: und d: zu..


----------



## McTrevor (29. Oktober 2011)

Wie könnt ihr euch ernsthaft sowas installieren? Das ist ein Trojaner mit Ankündigung. Das muss man sich mal klarmachen! Und dann wird das tatsächlich noch installiert? Lasst ihr euren Rechner auch in Botnetze eingliedern, weil ihr ja keine erachtenswerten Daten auf euren Rechner zu haben glaubt? An deutschen Schulen ist dingend(!!!) ein Fach Datensensibilität notwendig, wenn ich sowas hier lese. Ich habe damals schon bei Steam die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen und boykottiere es bis heute. 

Ihr geht alle immer von der irrigen Annahme aus, daß EA euch nicht schaden kann oder wird mit euren Daten. Wie aber jüngst bei Sony gesehen, kann man nicht sicher sein, ob die eigenen Daten nicht irgendwann bei Cyberkriminellen landen. Der einzige Weg, dies zu verhindern ist, diese Daten gar nicht erst sammeln zu lassen. Und nur weil das Tool sich derzeit noch zurückhält mit dem Auslesen der Daten, ist es falsch daraus auf die Zukunft zu schließen. Wollte ihr die nächsten Monate wirklich konsequent überwachen, was das Tool bei euch ausliest? Ihr macht euch echt die Arbeit und überwacht das Tool oder ihr baut ein zusätzliches Daddelsystem auf? Ihr seid echt bereit, eure Computernutzung den von EA gesetzten Rahmenbedingungen anzupassen? Und das auch noch als zahlende Kunden? 

Dann seid ihr keine souveränen Bürger!

Und bezüglich den schlauen hier, die meinen, daß sie ihre Platten verschlüsseln: Die sind nur solange verschlüsselt, wie ihr da nichts anrührt. Sobald ihr auf die Daten zugreift, sind die für jede Anwendung auf dem Rechner die mit euch als Anwender läuft (also auch Origin) komplett einsehbar und veränderbar.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## stawacz (29. Oktober 2011)

clani schrieb:


> Nur auf die Hauptpartition ? Ich kann da was anderes Berichten, bei mir greift es auf c: und d: zu..


 

also bei mir auch nur die spielepartition,,,da is nur BF3 und fifa 12 drauf


----------



## dohderbert (29. Oktober 2011)

hat einer von euch das ganze schon mit Sandbox versucht ?


----------



## JillValentine21 (29. Oktober 2011)

Also das ist eine riesen Frechheit. Ich werde in Zukunft von EA-Titel Abstand nehmen. Schade aber das kann es echt nicht sein. Ich habe zwar nichts zu verbergen aber meine Daten egal ob Spiele oder nicht gehen niemanden etwas an. Wer den Client installiert ist selber schuld.

Ich kann verstehen das man auf das Spiel verzichten will. Aber man muss sich auch darüber im klaren sein das das man dann unter beobachtung steht.

nee also wirklich nicht mit mir. Bodenlose Frechheit. Das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus.

Leute wehrt euch dagegen lasst das nicht mit euch machen. Irgendwann muss mal gut sein mit Überwachung


----------



## plorr (29. Oktober 2011)

Aber die grösste Frechheit ist, das wenn man den AGB zugestimmt hat nicht gegen EA klagen darf (war auf jedenfall mal so), da în den AGB steht, das man nicht vor Gericht gehen darf oder so ähnlich.

Ich bin richtig froh das ich es mir nicht vorbestellt habe und die Beta auch nicht gespielt habe.

Origin kommt mir nicht auf den Computer!


----------



## JillValentine21 (29. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Spiel werde ich mir definitiv NICHT kaufen.. Ich wollte mir auch Mass Effect 3 kaufen weil ichn riesen Fan bin aber wenn ich sowas lese verzichte ich. Auch wenn ich nicht zu verbergen habe gehe meine Daten NIEMANDEN etwas an besonders die die mit dem Spiel absolut nichts zutun haben!!!


----------



## BlueRavenX21 (29. Oktober 2011)

So etwas hier zu Lande... Ich werde auf jeden Fall die nächste Verbraucherschutzzentrale aufsuchen und beschwerde einlegen... Mir geht das nämlich auch zuweit!


----------



## dohderbert (29. Oktober 2011)

Also ich schicks zurück.. habe schon EULA zugestimmt gehabt und angezockt, kein plan ob Amazon/EA das zurück nimmt..

Hab foglendes gepostet:



> Grund:
> 
> Die Nutzungsbedingungen und der Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag von Origin  sowie die Datenschutz-Richtlinien von Electronic Arts enthalten  umfangreiche Verstöße gegen Verbraucher- und Datenschutzrechte. EA nimmt  sich über die Nutzungsbedingungen das Recht heraus, einen umfangreichen  Kopierschutz einzuführen, der in seiner Wirkung einer Spyware gleich  kommt.
> 
> ...


----------



## ceemao (29. Oktober 2011)

plorr schrieb:


> Aber die grösste Frechheit ist, das wenn man den AGB zugestimmt hat nicht gegen EA klagen darf (war auf jedenfall mal so), da în den AGB steht, das man nicht vor Gericht gehen darf oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Ich bin richtig froh das ich es mir nicht vorbestellt habe und die Beta auch nicht gespielt habe.
> 
> Origin kommt mir nicht auf den Computer!


 

in den AGB steht viel - und auch viele klauseln die juristisch unzulässig sind. wenn du klagen willst kannst du klagen 
da brauchst du keine angst haben!

ha, das ja mal der oberwahnsinn ea diese schweine machen ein verdammt gutes game kaputt - die armen entwickler(dice)!


----------



## maggi92 (29. Oktober 2011)

dohderbert schrieb:


> hat einer von euch das ganze schon mit Sandbox versucht ?


 
Ich habs versucht, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht richtig bei mir. Sobald ich auf "Spiel starten" gehe, müsste sich eigentlich der Browser öffnen, allerdings ladet es nur kurz und dann passiert nichts mehr.


----------



## Thorion (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte mich echt auf BF3 gefreut , aber mit Origin kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.
Darum werde ich das Spiel nicht kaufen.

Alle kaufen das Game und meckern rum wegen Origin.
Wenn ihr was ändern wollt dann boykotiert BF3 und gebt es wieder zurück.
Vlt. kommt dann ja ein Originfreies BF3.


----------



## dohderbert (29. Oktober 2011)

kaufen und meckern ?
ich hatte es mir vorbestellt wegen Karkand.. hätte ich ja nicht wissen können..
rücksendung beantragt, schicke es zurück !


----------



## Croyt (29. Oktober 2011)

mir is das eh wurscht.... ich schalt den pc an zum zocken und sonst nichts... meine privaten daten sind eh alle auf meinem Laptop. hab mich riesig auf das spiel gefreut und ist noch besser als ich es mir vorgestellt habe.  ja ok die SP Kampagne is bisel kurz, aber dafür sehr knackig xD.


----------



## man1ac (29. Oktober 2011)

Croyt schrieb:


> mir is das eh wurscht.... ich schalt den pc an zum zocken und sonst nichts... meine privaten daten sind eh alle auf meinem Laptop. hab mich riesig auf das spiel gefreut und ist noch besser als ich es mir vorgestellt habe.  ja ok die SP Kampagne is bisel kurz, aber dafür sehr knackig xD.


 

Nicht jeder hat einen Reinen Spielerechner und einen Laptop für Privates 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich jetzt mit dieser Aussage nicht sehr beliebt machen werde (aber von einigen sicher Beführwortet);
Da ist es ja mal Nützlich das es auch Raubkopien gibt! 
Denn so kommt mir das Spiel nicht ins Haus


----------



## rockdiehuette (30. Oktober 2011)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die den Rechner nach installierten Programmen scannen und überprüfen, ob eine Lizenz erworben wurde?
Wie gut, dass ich nur Orginalspiele, primär mit Steam, erworben habe!

Ein Link zur manuellen Deinstallation von Origin;
http://help.ea.com/de/article/manually-uninstalling-origin

goodbye Battlefield und Sorry DICE (ich liebe euch für Mirrors Edge)


----------



## kicks (30. Oktober 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Wieder nur BF3.PC Games Redaktuere was bezahlt man euch eigentlich als Bestechung damit ihr das Spiel hier so hochpuscht.


Hochpushen durch negative Berichterstattung? Denkst du ab und zu mal nach, bevor du was schreibst? Kinder... -.-




IMeise schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut, das Origin in der Kritik steht, aber dann eine Petition über Facebook starten? Das ist so, als würde man den Teufel durch Beelzebub ersetzen ...


this!


----------



## spike00 (30. Oktober 2011)

Kann PC Games mal BF3 mit Sandboxprogrammen testen und dann zeigen wie man Origin erfolgreich ausbremst?


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Kann PC Games mal BF3 mit Sandboxprogrammen testen und dann zeigen wie man Origin erfolgreich ausbremst?


 Wohl kaum. Schließlich könnte man dann Kopien dieser Installation anfertigen, die dann als Raubkopien weitergegeben werden können.


----------



## MindDisease (31. Oktober 2011)

Ein Glück,dass ich auf einem von Microsoft abgesichertem System Spiele, auf dem Origin nicht mal zur Installation benötigt wird!...Keine AGBs, ein nur optionales Battlelog-Konto (muss auch nicht unbedingt eingerichtet werden) und keine privaten oder kritischen Daten auf dem System, außer der Spieldaten meiner Spiele!
Ich werd in Zukunft wohl nur noch Xbox spielen,da ich schon Steam nicht haben will, und es auch nie haben werde!
Die nächste Konsolengeneration kommt bestimmt, und dann sieht die Grafik auch wieder besser aus.
Ganz ehrlich: Lieber verzichte ich auf Übergrafik, bevor ich mir so ne Scheiße laden muss!
Hauptsache der Spielspaß stimmt.


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

MindDisease schrieb:


> Ein Glück,dass ich auf einem von Microsoft abgesichertem System Spiele, auf dem Origin nicht mal zur Installation benötigt wird!...Keine AGBs, ein nur optionales Battlelog-Konto (muss auch nicht unbedingt eingerichtet werden) und keine privaten oder kritischen Daten auf dem System, außer der Spieldaten meiner Spiele!
> Ich werd in Zukunft wohl nur noch Xbox spielen,da ich schon Steam nicht haben will, und es auch nie haben werde!
> Die nächste Konsolengeneration kommt bestimmt, und dann sieht die Grafik auch wieder besser aus.
> Ganz ehrlich: Lieber verzichte ich auf Übergrafik, bevor ich mir so ne Scheiße laden muss!
> Hauptsache der Spielspaß stimmt.


 
Ja das sehe ich genauso, nur ohne uns PCGamer wird es auch so schnell keine neuen Spielekonsolen geben, denn der PC war und ist schon immer Vorreiter in Sachen Technik.
NVIDIA und Konsorten werden keine grossen Techniksprünge mehr machen, wenn sie nicht jedes Jahr an uns ihre "Neusten" Weiterentwicklungen verkaufen können. Somit würde es zu einem technischen Stillstand kommen - der auch die Konsolen betreffen würde.

Ich nehme an, das du mit den Spielkonsolen der nächsten Generation dieselbe Scheiße mit ORIGIN und STEAM haben wirst - und das die Konsolen sich mehr in Richtung PC entwickeln werden - also voll Intenetfähig und mit 3d Kamera für Bildtelefonie - also können die Jungs dein Surfverhalten mitschneiden und über die Kamera jederzeit sogar in dein Wohnzimmer schauen .... 

Wir nähern uns mit grossen Schritten 1984 - und viele merken es nicht einmal ...


----------



## rysis (22. November 2011)

Bf 3 ist seid heute ein neuer patch raus und schon wieder zeigt der vieren scanner troja an was soll das hab ich das spiel gekauft um mich veraschen zu lassen ich werde das spiel nicht mehr spielen ganz erlich ich scheiß drauf 

Typ:	Datei
Quelle:	C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe_DiP_STAGED
Status:	Infiziert
Quarantäne-Objekt:	48f536b7.qua
Wiederhergestellt:	NEIN
Zu Avira hochgeladen:	NEIN
Betriebssystem:	Windows XP/VISTA Workstation/Windows 7
Suchengine:	8.02.06.116
Virendefinitionsdatei:	7.11.18.00
Meldung:	TR/Patched.Gen
Datum/Uhrzeit:	22.11.2011, 14:03



Typ:	Datei
Quelle:	C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
Status:	Infiziert
Quarantäne-Objekt:	48bb0c20.qua
Wiederhergestellt:	NEIN
Zu Avira hochgeladen:	NEIN
Betriebssystem:	Windows XP/VISTA Workstation/Windows 7
Suchengine:	8.02.06.116
Virendefinitionsdatei:	7.11.18.00
Meldung:	TR/Patched.Gen
Datum/Uhrzeit:	22.11.2011, 14:26


----------



## g3cko-rul3s (1. März 2012)

ich bin wirklich angepisst von dem was ich hier hören muss da ich mir bf3 heute gekauft habe und dieses gerade am installieren bin nur eine frage kann ich das scheiß game wieder umtauschen ? (habe bereits einen account erstellt und den key dort eingegeben) bin wirklich geil dauf das game aber wenn dies bedeutet mich bis zu unendlichkeit auszuspienieren kann ich drauf verzichten.

was ich allerdings noch wirklich dreist finde ist ein spiel zu verkaufen was ewigkeiten zur installation braucht da es halb installiert wird und dabei geupdatet da hätte ich mir auch den scheiß key aus polen für 30 euro per email zukommen lassen können und hätte nicht noch 55 euro bei pro markt dafür zahlen müssen.


----------

